# Clomid, IUI & Exercise



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I am after some advice please!! 

This is my first time going through IUI and I it is looking like I am going to have the procedure on Saturday as I currently have two follies at 16mm. My question is: has anyone been given any advice about whether or not you can continue whilst going through IUI???

I exercise 3/4 times a week and think I will go insane if I do nothing until the end of the month.....seriously!!!

Any advice would we greatly appreciated. 

xx


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am after some advice please!!
> 
> This is my first time going through IUI and I it is looking like I am going to have the procedure on Saturday as I currently have two follies at 16mm. My question is: has anyone been given any advice about whether or not you can continue whilst going through IUI???
> 
> I exercise 3/4 times a week and think I will go insane if I do nothing until the end of the month.....seriously!!!
> 
> Any advice would we greatly appreciated.
> 
> xx

Last month when I had my IUI I did no physical activity other than going for a walk one night in the TWW and it drove me mental. 

I am having my IUI this month tomorrow and Friday. I will not do any physical activity for Thurs - Sat and then I will start up with my normal exercise routine again, but at a lower intensity. 

I never asked the Dr last month about exercise but I definitely will tomorrow just to have some medical opinion on my plan!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi Springy,

Thanks for the response. I would love to hear what they say to you RE exercise. We are going away on holiday after the IUI but was still hoping to do a bit of jogging. The more I read the more I wonder if it is worth the risk. Confused.com


----------



## Springy

I'll post and let you know tomorrow as I am going to directly ask this time. I felt so sluggish and gross last month when I did nothing! I would like to be able to go to spin class and do some running (jogging) if I can this time around. 

I also play ultimate frisbee once a week so I need to make sure I can still do that .... 

I also do Yoga, which I'm 99% sure they will allow me to continue doing, especially since it is a specific small group class that is called "Yoga for fertility".


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> I'll post and let you know tomorrow as I am going to directly ask this time. I felt so sluggish and gross last month when I did nothing! I would like to be able to go to spin class and do some running (jogging) if I can this time around.
> 
> I also play ultimate frisbee once a week so I need to make sure I can still do that ....
> 
> I also do Yoga, which I'm 99% sure they will allow me to continue doing, especially since it is a specific small group class that is called "Yoga for fertility".

That would be great! I know it is only 2 weeks...but the 2ww is long enough without sitting still lol! 

I am sure they will say yoga will be fine :thumbup: Ultimate frisby sounds very interesting!

Have you got any plans this evening?!

Kel x


----------



## gingerbaby

I was told last month that I could walk and do light exercise. I was told the reason for light exercise is you do not want to raise your body temperature. I don't zumba, heavy elliptical or run during the week of oinsemination and 2ww...you also don't want to do stomach targeting exercises. Hope that helps...good luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## dizzikel

gingerbaby said:


> I was told last month that I could walk and do light exercise. I was told the reason for light exercise is you do not want to raise your body temperature. I don't zumba, heavy elliptical or run during the week of oinsemination and 2ww...you also don't want to do stomach targeting exercises. Hope that helps...good luck and baby dust!!!

Thanks for this information Gingerbaby...that is an interesting reason! 

Sorry to hear about the BFN last cycle. Are you doing IUI again this cycle?


----------



## dizzikel

*I have just found this info:*

*Avoiding Exercise*
According to Pregnancy.org, it is advisable to avoid exercise after an IUI because exercise can raise your inner core temperature to dangerous levels. Pregnant women are advised to keep their inner core body temperature below 102 degrees Fahrenheit, or risk birth defects to the baby. However, many doctors advise avoiding exercise after an IUI because they don't want their patients to blame themselves if they fail to conceive. Fertility doctors Aniruddha and Anjali Malpani, authors of the book "How to Have a Baby: Overcoming Infertility," recommend that women take the "path of least regret": If you believe you might blame yourself for failing to get pregnant because you exercised after fertility treatment, then you should avoid exercise.

*Gentle Exercises*
If you want to exercise after your IUI but still have concerns that it might disrupt conception or implantation, try some gentle forms of exercise that do not involve bouncing or jumping. The American Pregnancy Association recommends low-impact exercises such as swimming, walking or yoga. Yoga is considered particularly beneficial for women trying to conceive. According to PregnancyToday.com, some evidence exists that yoga can boost your chances of conception.

*Warnings*
If you chose to exercise after your IUI, stay alert for any bleeding, excessive cramping or dizziness. Upon experiencing these symptoms, stop exercising immediately and relax. If nothing else, being cautious can offer you peace of mind.

Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/371642-is-it-safe-to-exercise-after-an-iui/#ixzz1JQfa1ToB

What do people think? I like the idea of taking the "Path of least regret"


----------



## Touch the Sky

i also stopped running during the 2ww last month and it drove me nuts! my doctor told me that i didn't need to change my daily routine, just don't do anything strenuous. well this month i'm still not going to run, but i will walk, do the stationary bike, and weight train. i'm paying over $1000 out of pocket each month for the iui's, which is barely affordable, so i'm being as cautious as possible. as soon as i'm out of the 2ww and/or get a BFP, i'm going back to running! :)


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Touch the sky,

Thanks for the reply, I totally understand why you would want to be cautious!! Fingers crossed for you this cycle xx

Have you had any scans yet?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I had an IUI last month and went in for my second one today. My FS says that there is no need to change your exercise routine other than taking it easy the day of the IUI and the day after. Last month I did VERY little exercise during the TWW and drove myself nuts. The way I look at it, by not exercising I sit home and obsess so there has to be a tradeoff in the risk of being stressed out vs exercising. Just my 2cents. :)


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks for your post! Good luck for this IUI cycle! I am away next week so will take it easy but may just see how I feel in the 1ww. I agree though, if I don't exercise I will also sit obsessing about it all too. It is not an easy decision is it?!


----------



## Harvest2009

Doing our first IUI tomorrow and my doctor has told me that keeping the exercise to 1 hour per day before ovulation and a half hour of low impact during the 2ww is fine. So happy because I would be so miserable with no exercise at all!


----------



## dizzikel

Good luck tomorrow Harvest! I am interested to know how you get on as I am starting my first cycle too this week. Fingers crossed xx

Half an hour low impact seems resonable in the 2ww & could probably manage that! :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzi - i had a scan on CD3 and i won't have another until day of IUI. on CD3 i had a 10mm follie, and i've been "feeling" my ovaries so i'm hoping that's a sign of a nice big follie brewin down there ;)

good luck 31!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey 31!

Oh right, they have asked me to go back in for another scan tomorrow but I am new to this and not sure what the protocol is over here yet. I too have been "feeling" my ovaries lol! Do they usually leave you until the day of IUI?

Good luck for this cycle x


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks! yeah, i only get a scan on CD3 and day of IUI. I take clomid 100mg days 3-7. This is my second cycle.

Good luck to you too!


----------



## dizzikel

Ok! Good luck! Are you using OPKs too?

I am on 50mg on days 2, 4 & 6 as I over-stimulate :$


----------



## Touch the Sky

yep, i started opking yesterday. i expect to ov around sunday/monday


----------



## gingerbaby

dizzi- I am doing round 2 in the next week or so...good luck with your IUI and Im sorry about your loss. 

Harvest- Good luck keep us posted.

31-keep us posted and good luck!!!

Touch the Sky-keep us posted and good luck!!!


Hi guys!!! Okay so today's ultrasound update: Great news! I have the most follicles I have had yet! This is our 2nd IUI month and 3rd drug therapy month. I have 6 total follicles...1.4, 1.2, 1.2, 1.2, 1.0, 1.0. I am only CD10 and am super excited that I have that many. I usually have 3 max. I am so hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up to high. Should O by the end of the weekend....Well ladies good luck and baby dust! I will pray this is all of our BFP cycles! :0)


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well!

Harvest: Hope you got on ok with the IUI today. 
31: How you feeling today?! 
Gingerbaby: Great news about your follies... keep us posted!!
Touch the Sky: Fingers crossed you get a postive over the weekend! :)

I went for another scan this morning and was shocked to find out that my follies have grown loads since yesterday.

Rt: 17mm & 12mm Lt: 20.5mm & 14.4mm

They have given me an injection (Top of my bottom...ouch) and said that IUI will be tomorrow Ekk!! My lining was a little thinner at 7mm but she said it can fluctuate and the injection should thicken it up. I did have some fluid in my uterus too so she wanted to get the iui done tomorrow :) I have spoken to someone at work who has told me to take the whole of tomorrow off! My head feels all over the place but I am kind of excited too!

How is everyone doing today?! 

xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Ginger - Congrats on your brew of follicles! :) 
Dizzikel - Good luck tomorrow!!! I see this is your first. Try to relax - It really isn't much worse than a pap. I would recommend taking the day off as well.

My IUI yesterday went well. I felt fine right after it (a bit tired from being nervous about it) but last night I had pretty bad cramps. I am going to call the office today to see if that is normal. I remember having them last time but they seemed worse this time. I took off from my regular job but went to work at my second one last night where I am on my feet for only 2 hours but man was I cramping. 

This morning I feel Great! Back to normal. Now the TWW begins :)


----------



## Springy

I'm off for my IUI in a few hours and I am coming back to work after. I did this last month and was fine. I do have a desk job so I am not moving around or being strained at all. I figure I can sit at work as easily as I can sit at home. 

Will not be doing any excercise tonight or tommorrow and will do a Yoga class on Saturday. As much as I don't want to regret anything there is a large part of me that thinks if not getting pregnant was as easy as exercising after ovulation then there would be a LOT less women pregnant. While I will not go out and run a 1/2 marathon in the next two weeks I will do light jogs, some spinning and yoga ... that is unless I'm told otherwise today!

I only had 1 follicle this month (AGAIN!!!) but hoping it is developed enough to help with conception :)


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks 31: I am going to try and stay as calm as possible tomorrow. So pleased your IUI sent well yesterday...hopefully the cramping is a good sign. :) Let us know what the clinic say. 

Springy: Good luck with your IUI....let us know how you get on! It is great that you feel up to going into work, I am a teacher and on my feet most of the day so figured it would be as well to come home and relax. Good idea, RE exercise.... will you let me know what your consultant says? I will ask tomoorrow too! I hope your one follie does the trick - are you classed as unexplained inf?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Thanks 31: I am going to try and stay as calm as possible tomorrow. So pleased your IUI sent well yesterday...hopefully the cramping is a good sign. :) Let us know what the clinic say.
> 
> Springy: Good luck with your IUI....let us know how you get on! It is great that you feel up to going into work, I am a teacher and on my feet most of the day so figured it would be as well to come home and relax. Good idea, RE exercise.... will you let me know what your consultant says? I will ask tomoorrow too! I hope your one follie does the trick - are you classed as unexplained inf?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Back from the IUI - was slightly crampy during it but all in all not bad. Now just sitting at my desk for the rest of the day and will curl up on the couch tonight and watch trashy TV all night :)

DH had 321 million with 99% motility - he was "SUPER" proud of those numbers. Hopefully one of those 321 million find their way .... plus I have a second IUI tomorrw.

I talked to the Dr today about exercise and she said "what type of exercise" and I said "spinning or running!" and her response was "no" .... the guidelines are that you are not to raise your core body temperature as this will affect the chances of getting pregnant. She said light exercise, brisk walking & swimming would be acceptable as they tend not to get your core body temperature too elevated. And she said "yes of course yoga - but not hot yoga!" So this month I will limit it to brisk walks, some light biking and yoga. I don't want to think I jeopardized the chances by insisting on going for a run. 

Maybe I'll just make a pact to go to the gym everyday and walk on the treadmill.

Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes! It will be an exciting end of april for us :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Maybe instead of running I will use the next two weeks to create the habit of walking my dogs for an hour each night. They could use it :) This is going to be hard with a half-marathon planned for 5/7. it is what it is I guess. all about priorities.


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Springy,

Glad the IUI went well, those numbers sound GREAT! Fantastic news! Thanks for sharing what your FS said about exercise. I wasn't expecting them to be so strict if I am honest but I suppose we just need to ease off the training and take it easy for a couple of weeks. The comment about HOT yoga made me laugh though  Will deffo let you know how I get on tomorrow, I will be stuck to the laptop all afternoon!! Told DH that he has got to treat me like a princess for 2 weeks!!

31: That sounds like a plan! We have got to put everything into perspective! 

Take care ladies 

xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

It's official. I just put my gym membership on hold :( Off to walk the dogs :) of course they are thrilled. me, not so much


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, just returned from my IUI. It went really well, over a million swimmers with 99% motility. I guess those numbers are OK? Nothing to compare to as this was our first time. Dr seemed to think it was great. Now I'm just vegging on the couch for the evening, better safe than sorry. As for the exercise, I will take it a little easy, bike riding, yoga and maybe some light weights. Off we go for the 2ww!

GL Dizzi and Ginger :)


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> It's official. I just put my gym membership on hold :( Off to walk the dogs :) of course they are thrilled. me, not so much

How was the walk??? I can't put my membership on hold so I will utilize it and walk on the treadmill and I can do the yoga or body flow classes.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, just returned from my IUI. It went really well, over a million swimmers with 99% motility. I guess those numbers are OK? Nothing to compare to as this was our first time. Dr seemed to think it was great. Now I'm just vegging on the couch for the evening, better safe than sorry. As for the exercise, I will take it a little easy, bike riding, yoga and maybe some light weights. Off we go for the 2ww!
> 
> GL Dizzi and Ginger :)

Glad to hear it went well :) Only takes one good strong swimmer to meet the egg! Just relax and enjoy the TWW.

So far no real cramping which is a lot different than last month ....


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies!!

31: Wow!! Putting your membership on hold IS showing commitment lol! Hope you and your dogs enjoy the fresh air :) Take it easy.

Harvest: So glad your IUI went well and the numbers sound great! Hope you had a relaxing evening.

Springy: Hope you are ok!

As for me, I feel quite tearful this morning, I don't know why. DH has an appointment at 9.30am so all being well I will be having the IUI at 11.30. I am quite nervous about it, I suppose it is because I feel like it is out of my control. Will update later :)


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

Just got back from my IUI, the nurse said it went really well and had 14.71 million swimmers :) Nurse said NO running...so I am just sat relaxing at home now.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Springy

Great numbers dizzikel! Welcome to the TWW :) 

I'm feeling ok today ... cramping last night and was actually really sore this AM when they did an ultrasound! In for another one this AM so hopefully it goes as smoothly.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Not so bad. At least it is getting nice outside. 

Springy - good luck on round 2 today! :) Although I don't know if the other 135million will move out of the way to allow the new recruits in! lol thank you for the info about exercising from your FS. It makes sense about the body temperature. 

Harvest - Yeah!! See - wasn't so bad right? :) Now the wait begins. How fantastic would it be to have a few BFPs at the end of this month!!!

Dizzikel - Yeah!!!! Welcome to the TWW :) As far as being in control - the hard part is that we really aren't. We have to hand it over to the FS and whatever higher power we believe in and let it be what it is going to be. Hopefully it is going to be a BFP!!! :)

That is probably one of the hardest things to deal with in all this fertility junk for me. I am so used to being able to have a goal and do whatever it takes to accomplish it. Getting pregnant? not so much. But have to hand it over and let it be. (Cheesy but true)


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Springy! Good luck for today! Looking good.

31: Thanks for your support... I know it is out of my hands now. Just going to look after myself for the next couple of weeks. It is lovely that there are a few of us going through it at the same time.

I am off on holiday for a week tomorrow so will not be able to post as much. I do have the internet on my phone so will get on as much as I can. Thanks for everyones support ...you have been fantastic over the past week and have kept me sane  xx


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Not so bad. At least it is getting nice outside.
> 
> Springy - good luck on round 2 today! :) Although I don't know if the other 135million will move out of the way to allow the new recruits in! lol thank you for the info about exercising from your FS. It makes sense about the body temperature.
> 
> Harvest - Yeah!! See - wasn't so bad right? :) Now the wait begins. How fantastic would it be to have a few BFPs at the end of this month!!!
> 
> Dizzikel - Yeah!!!! Welcome to the TWW :) As far as being in control - the hard part is that we really aren't. We have to hand it over to the FS and whatever higher power we believe in and let it be what it is going to be. Hopefully it is going to be a BFP!!! :)
> 
> That is probably one of the hardest things to deal with in all this fertility junk for me. I am so used to being able to have a goal and do whatever it takes to accomplish it. Getting pregnant? not so much. But have to hand it over and let it be. (Cheesy but true)

Tell me about it! Who knows if there will even be room for them after the large amounts yesterday .... I know DH will be upset as the count will not be nearly as high today ;) At least we can laugh about it right??

I can't agree with you more when you say that the hardest thing to deal with is the "lack of control". I am a planner and this 18 months of trying does NOT fit into my plan! My plan had me with a baby already!!! I'm trying to just let the controlling and planning side of me go and just let nature take its course. So very hard to do with a type A planning type of personality!

How was the nice long walk with the dogs last night???


----------



## dizzikel

I think there must be something in the 'Type A planning type of personality' - this is my biggest problem and it made me quite poorly last year. I am trying really hard to let go and think what will be will be! People that don't appear to plan seem to get pg straight away. Grrr! 

Sending everyone lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

the nice long walk with the dogs didn't happen last night. lol Hubby and I were very lazy and just grilled dinner and sat around. It was quite nice. Tonight - We walk :)


----------



## dizzikel

Hey girls,

I have a really bad headache, is this normal after IUI. I am thinking that it might be just the release from all the anxiety. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I have a really bad headache, is this normal after IUI. I am thinking that it might be just the release from all the anxiety.
> 
> Any ideas?

I've never had headaches but you are probably right - the stress and anxiety leading up to it and now the release. Use some ice and rest! I was told NO advil so definitely avoid ibuprofen :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzi - i think it's from the anxiety and all the nerves building up to your IUI. i had the same thing last month. i think the whole process is overwhelming at first, so when it's finally done its like, PHEW.. and it all hits you. ya know?


----------



## Springy

So ladies .... I asked the Dr I saw today about exercise just to see if I got the same answer. His response was "there is no scientific evidence that exercise will affect your chances, if there were then there would be a lot of people who don't get pregnant". While he did tell me to avoid hot tubs, sauna's and not to "run a marathon" he said I should be fine. 

He did say that doctors will tell patients not to exercise so that they can't have anything to blame it on if they don't get pregnant. As I said to him "I did nothing last month and I didn't get pregnant so clearly doing nothing didn't help me!"

So while I won't go out and run hard and long I do think that after 4 or 5 days I will do a light jog so I can keep my sanity!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Springy & Touch the sky! I think you are both probably right....I don't feel well at all but it has been a long and anxious week waiting for treatment. 

Springy: Like you say, you did nothing last month and felt bad about. Thanks for the advice, I still feel confused about exercise though :$ Fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## Harvest2009

Dizzi-glad to hear your IUI went well!
31-thanks for the encouragement!

After my IUI my Dr said that we should return to life as usual, whatever that means lol haven't really felt 'normal' since all this TTC chaos started! Oh well, hope you ladies all have a great weekend :)

This 2ww better end in some BFPs for us ladies! FX


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all doing well! I have decided that this is going to be a loooooonnnnng 2ww. I am not wishing it away as I have got two weeks off work but really need something to take my mind of it now! We are going away this afternoon for a week but know I am not going to be able to think of anything else :$ Is anyone else struggling to stop obsessing?!

DH has gone off to Body Pump and Circuit training this morning :( I really wanted to go too but have stayed at home and done our packing instead. I know I will only get nagged at if I do any exercise by my mum and MIL so will sit and get fat instead :'( I am planning on going on a nice walk down the beach tomorrow though :)

Well as you know I had the IUI yesterday and ended up having a sleep in the afternoon to try to get rid of my terrible headache. It did feel much better when I woke so it probably as a result of the anxiety of this week. I have been having a bit of cramping and really struggled to sleep last night. I was wide awake at 3am and 4am.... is this usual? or is it me just thinking about it all. I am finding that I am aware of every little twinge and cramp.

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Will try and get online on my mobile whilst I am away :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi ladies! I'm at the clinic for my iui, just had my scan and there was a follie over 30!! The other two were 20 and 18. Woohoo!


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi ladies! I'm at the clinic for my iui, just had my scan and there was a follie over 30!! The other two were 20 and 18. Woohoo!

Fantastic news! :happydance::happydance: Hope the IUI goes well :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Post wash, 21 million and 54% motility :happydance: second iui tomorrow


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> Post wash, 21 million and 54% motility :happydance: second iui tomorrow

I have a really good feeling for you! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi ladies! I'm at the clinic for my iui, just had my scan and there was a follie over 30!! The other two were 20 and 18. Woohoo!

Yeah!!!! Fantastic news!! :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi ladies! I'm at the clinic for my iui, just had my scan and there was a follie over 30!! The other two were 20 and 18. Woohoo!

Great news touch the sky :happydance: hope your IUI goes well!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey girls!!

How is the not-exercising going?! I am a tad frustrated at the moment but know I will only regret it if I do exercise only to go on and get a BFN! 

Any symptoms yet? I have had some twinges in my lower left womb area and have sore(.)(.) but don't know if it is too early to notice anything yet. 

Still trying to relax and stay positive :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hubby, dogs and I went for a few mile walk last night to the drug store and the grocery store. It was fantastic! I had a bit of a meltdown before that because I feel fat, lazy and just sad that I can't be myself and exercise for a chance at something that may not work. So we went for the walk and let me tell you, it felt fantastic! :) it took us approx 2.5 hours and was a great chance for us to talk about non-fertility things.

Had some cramps Sunday and Yesterday but other than that nothing wierd.


----------



## Springy

I did Yoga on Sunday morning and did a Fertility Yoga class last night but other than that no exercise for me yet. I have no symptoms either ... a few slight twinges / cramps but those may be in my head!

Realistically I know there will be no symptoms until closer to AF arrival (or lack thereof) at 4 to 6 DPO not much is going on - hasn't even implanted yet to trigger pregnancy hormones. 

I'm still on the fence about exercise. I did nothing last month and wasn't successful so is it worth it this month to sit and do nothing again?!!? decisions decisions decisions ....


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, I have a question for you all, not exactly related to exercise but the 2ww. Do you all avoid caffeine and alcohol in the 2ww? Just curious, I have been totally limiting it. So far only 1 cup of coffee over the weekend and 1 glass of wine. Boring!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm only 1 day piui, but i'm feeling ok about the non-exercise thing. i had a nice long walk (about 2.5 miles) along the beach saturday, it was soo nice. also got in a couple last drinks with dinner on the pier, it was great!

harvest - i only have one small cup of the coffee a day, and absolutely no alcohol


----------



## Springy

I have discussed the coffee thing with many friends who have been pregnant and you are technically allowed the equivalent of 2 cups of coffee a day when pregnant. Since I only ever drink one cup I am not cutting that out - I would be an even BIGGER [email protected]#$ if I cut that out and had the fertility drugs in my system ;)

As for alcohol there have been months where I have one and others where I limit it. This month I have, since my IUI, had one light beer 3.5% and that's it. And I probably wont have anymore. Again, I have had friends go for 6 weeks before they know they are pregnant and have been out partying, drinking and getting hammered and their kids are totally fine ... But for me I'm really limiting and cutting out the alcohol JUST IN CASE!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies!

31: Glad you are feeling good after your long walk! I know what you mean about feeling fat and lazy....you insipred me to go out and have a brisk 1 hr walk tonight (so thank you :)). I put my gym gear on and when out with DH which made me feel so much better. Did you have cramps early on in your first cycle of IUI too? 

Springy: Pleased you are feeling well. I can totally understand your dilemma, it must feel very frustrating after giving it up last month. I felt a little bad going out for a brisk, long walk tonight but can't stop everything as I would go insane. 

Harvest: I don't really drink alcohol but am a complete tea belly. I have however, given up tea for lent so have been having a couple of cups of coffee in the day. I think a little bit of what you fancy makes us feel better, I just wouldn't over-do it.

Trying: Glad you are feeling good after your IUI and have managed to get out and about. I think it is really important to stay as active as possible. You sound really positive too!! :)

Take care x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I did have cramps around a week after ovulation the first time as well - heck I had every symptom of being pregnant but I think most were self-induced. :) lol. Trying not to read into any symptoms this month so I don't drive myself nuts. I WILL NOT be testing though before the full 2 weeks because it was soooo disappointing last month even though I knew I was testing early. I would much rather keep the hope going for the last few days even if it ends up BFN in the end. One more week to go.... (and counting) :)


----------



## Springy

I agree - too disappointing to see that BFN when I could have hope for a few more days!!! I won't be testing till the full two weeks either. I can technically go for my Beta on the 29th but if last month is any indication I think I might wait a few extra days as AF showed up on 15dpo.

I had all good intentions of going to the gym today after work but when I got up this morning I chickened out and decided that going to the gym was a better option for me!!! Instead I will go shopping :)


----------



## dizzikel

31: Good idea about the not testing until the full two weeks! I think I will do the same, although I don't usually get chance to test as AF shows her head pretty much spot on. 

Springy: Shopping instead of the gym is an excellent idea!! :D 

No news to report from me. Managed to get my laptop working on holiday so just sat relaxing in the sunshine. (The weather is surprising good for England so I am making the most of it!) :D

Fingers crossed for everyone! x


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks for the replies ladies, I was just curious about the caffein and alcohol thing. I am definately on the conservative side when it comes to that stuff. So unfair that some people can go out and act 'normal' with the caffeine and alcohol and get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Oh well, hope the 2ww isn't dragging on too badly for everyone. Not sure when I will test, probably wait the full 2 weeks but might cave at 12 dpiui, we'll see.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest - I underestimated the level of disappointment with an early BFN last month. Totally up to you but for me I was very disappointed at 10 days post IUI to see the negative. It was like it sucked the hope out of the whole process. I wish I would have waited until day 14 so I would have remained hopeful the last 3 days. Just my 2 cents :)


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies!

I am REALLY bloated tonight! Is anyone else feeling the same or experienced this on previous cycles of IUI?! 

Maybe, I am just getting fat! :haha:


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am REALLY bloated tonight! Is anyone else feeling the same or experienced this on previous cycles of IUI?!
> 
> Maybe, I am just getting fat! :haha:

I'm bloated off and on all the time so I can relate to how you're feeling. I definitely don't symptom spot with being bloated. I do however keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Harvest - I underestimated the level of disappointment with an early BFN last month. Totally up to you but for me I was very disappointed at 10 days post IUI to see the negative. It was like it sucked the hope out of the whole process. I wish I would have waited until day 14 so I would have remained hopeful the last 3 days. Just my 2 cents :)

Thanks 31, I am sure you are totally right about not testing early. I have to say though for some reason I have no hope for this cycle, for some reason I fell like I have come to terms with never getting a BFP :( I don't fell like IUI will make any difference compared to a natural cycle since I ovulate on my own and have no know problems. I really hope I am wrong!


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - I underestimated the level of disappointment with an early BFN last month. Totally up to you but for me I was very disappointed at 10 days post IUI to see the negative. It was like it sucked the hope out of the whole process. I wish I would have waited until day 14 so I would have remained hopeful the last 3 days. Just my 2 cents :)
> 
> Thanks 31, I am sure you are totally right about not testing early. I have to say though for some reason I have no hope for this cycle, for some reason I fell like I have come to terms with never getting a BFP :( I don't fell like IUI will make any difference compared to a natural cycle since I ovulate on my own and have no know problems. I really hope I am wrong!Click to expand...

Harvest I think we all have days like that! It will pass and another day you will find yourself so positive and hopeful for the BFP. I think that convincing myself that it isn't going to happen I think will help lessen the blow of a BFN. As hard as it is try and believe that it will happen and that the IUI will work. The power of the mind is an amazing thing .... Hang in there only one more week before you can test and know for sure! In the meantime stay positive and keep the hope up!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I did this also last month and by the 3rd or 4th day they actually did hurt but I quickly realized that it was just because I had been poking them for 3 days straight :)



Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am REALLY bloated tonight! Is anyone else feeling the same or experienced this on previous cycles of IUI?!
> 
> Maybe, I am just getting fat! :haha:
> 
> I'm bloated off and on all the time so I can relate to how you're feeling. I definitely don't symptom spot with being bloated. I do however keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore!!!Click to expand...


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> I did this also last month and by the 3rd or 4th day they actually did hurt but I quickly realized that it was just because I had been poking them for 3 days straight :)
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am REALLY bloated tonight! Is anyone else feeling the same or experienced this on previous cycles of IUI?!
> 
> Maybe, I am just getting fat! :haha:
> 
> I'm bloated off and on all the time so I can relate to how you're feeling. I definitely don't symptom spot with being bloated. I do however keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I am feeling much better (bloated-wise) this morning. My boobs have been VERY sore for a few days. I am not taking this as a symptom as they are usually sore after ov but they do feel worse this month. 

It will be a week tomorrow since I had IUI.... can't believe I am nearly into my 1ww! :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - I underestimated the level of disappointment with an early BFN last month. Totally up to you but for me I was very disappointed at 10 days post IUI to see the negative. It was like it sucked the hope out of the whole process. I wish I would have waited until day 14 so I would have remained hopeful the last 3 days. Just my 2 cents :)
> 
> Thanks 31, I am sure you are totally right about not testing early. I have to say though for some reason I have no hope for this cycle, for some reason I fell like I have come to terms with never getting a BFP :( I don't fell like IUI will make any difference compared to a natural cycle since I ovulate on my own and have no know problems. I really hope I am wrong!Click to expand...
> 
> Harvest I think we all have days like that! It will pass and another day you will find yourself so positive and hopeful for the BFP. I think that convincing myself that it isn't going to happen I think will help lessen the blow of a BFN. As hard as it is try and believe that it will happen and that the IUI will work. The power of the mind is an amazing thing .... Hang in there only one more week before you can test and know for sure! In the meantime stay positive and keep the hope up!Click to expand...

Hey Harvest,

I am in a similar position to you in that I am classed as unexplained too...no problems with DH or I. If it helps any, this time last year I started clomid for the first time and got pg!! I had no expectations but sometimes doing something DIFFERENT does actually work! Hope you are feeling better today xx


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - I underestimated the level of disappointment with an early BFN last month. Totally up to you but for me I was very disappointed at 10 days post IUI to see the negative. It was like it sucked the hope out of the whole process. I wish I would have waited until day 14 so I would have remained hopeful the last 3 days. Just my 2 cents :)
> 
> Thanks 31, I am sure you are totally right about not testing early. I have to say though for some reason I have no hope for this cycle, for some reason I fell like I have come to terms with never getting a BFP :( I don't fell like IUI will make any difference compared to a natural cycle since I ovulate on my own and have no know problems. I really hope I am wrong!Click to expand...
> 
> Harvest I think we all have days like that! It will pass and another day you will find yourself so positive and hopeful for the BFP. I think that convincing myself that it isn't going to happen I think will help lessen the blow of a BFN. As hard as it is try and believe that it will happen and that the IUI will work. The power of the mind is an amazing thing .... Hang in there only one more week before you can test and know for sure! In the meantime stay positive and keep the hope up!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Harvest,
> 
> I am in a similar position to you in that I am classed as unexplained too...no problems with DH or I. If it helps any, this time last year I started clomid for the first time and got pg!! I had no expectations but sometimes doing something DIFFERENT does actually work! Hope you are feeling better today xxClick to expand...

Thanks Dizzi and Springy! you ladies are awesome, my mood really has turned around today. It is much more fun to be positive than a big downer :) Sorry to hear about ur loss dizzi your story ahs really brought the hope back. I think that I am reluctant because my sister suffered from secondary infertiltiy and she was on clomid for 6 months and nothing, she never went onto IUI or IVF though so I am sure I will be a different story, i hope :)

This morning the bloat has set in big time and my (.)(.) have been so sore, full and heavy for the last few days but these things happen every month so no surprise there. 

You ladies doing anything exciting for the long weekend? we are heading out of town tomorrow for a wedding so that shoudl be fun. Lots of exciting things happening next week too, so this next week will probably go fast.

Take care ladies :)


----------



## Springy

We are going to DH parents on Friday and then to my parents on Saturday. Sunday is just for DH and I to relax and spend the day together :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> We are going to DH parents on Friday and then to my parents on Saturday. Sunday is just for DH and I to relax and spend the day together :)

Sounds nice, enjoy!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey harvest!

So pleased that you are feeling better today, I think it is fair to say that we all have those kind of days but it is great that we are in touch with each other via B&B so we don't feel so alone. :hugs: 

I am still away on holiday at the moment, DH's parents are coming down tonight so we are off out for a lovely meal. Not sure when we are going home yet, we are just taking things one day at a time....it might be tomorrow night but could be Monday if we feel like staying! 

Enjoy the Easter weekend xx


----------



## dizzikel

Thought I would add our testing dates below.... I am sure someone is missing off the list though :wacko:

31andTrying, Femara/IUI, test Apr 27

Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Prog, Beta April 28

dizzikel - Clomid/IUI, Test Apr 30

Springy - Clomid/IUI Beta May 2

Touchthesky - Clomid/IUI/Prog, Test May 2 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzikel said:


> Thought I would add our testing dates below.... I am sure someone is missing off the list though :wacko:
> 
> 31andTrying, Femara/IUI, test Apr 27
> 
> Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Prog, Beta April 28
> 
> Springy - Clomid/IUI Beta April 29
> 
> dizzikel - Clomid/IUI, Test Apr 30
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'll add to this.. i'm clomid/iui/prog and testing May 2


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Thought I would add our testing dates below.... I am sure someone is missing off the list though :wacko:
> 
> 31andTrying, Femara/IUI, test Apr 27
> 
> Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Prog, Beta April 28
> 
> Springy - Clomid/IUI Beta April 29
> 
> dizzikel - Clomid/IUI, Test Apr 30
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Let's change my beta to May 2 as I know I won't go in on the 29th after last months disappointment! I might TEST on the 29th but no beta for me till at least the Monday.


----------



## dizzikel

Amended dates & added Touchthesky :D


----------



## dizzikel

Clomid, IUI & Exercise Girls: Testing dates

31andTrying, Femara/IUI, test Apr 27

Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Prog, Beta April 28

dizzikel - Clomid/IUI, Test Apr 30

Springy - Clomid/IUI Beta May 2

Touchthesky - Clomid/IUI/Prog, Test May 2 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I'm not quite sure how I feel about being the first one on the list? :) LOL
No pressure...


----------



## Springy

Hi ladies! Well the long weekend has not started out well at all. I have a horrible head cold, sore throat and body aches! Not fun at all and I can't take anything just in case I'm pregnant! I feel like a truck has hit me!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Maybe it isn't a cold, my dear :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> Maybe it isn't a cold, my dear :)

that's what i was thinking! :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

31: Yeah, I am sorry about that!  lol I am sure you will be fine hun xx Not long now :)

Springy: Let's hope 31 is right! Fingers crossed x

So, how are we all feeling today? Any news?


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm still feelin good. even though i'm on this board everyday, i'm not obsessing at all. it's pretty nice.. i feel really relaxed. i haven't been symptom spotting at ALL, i've been blaming progesterone for everything :rofl:

how are you ladies doing? :flower:

TGIF!! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

i just remembered something that happened last night and i wanted to ask you ladies about it. i think i was already asleep, or pretty much asleep, when i coughed, and the cough caused the worst pulling/cramping pain in my right ovary/hairline area. i mean it only lasted a minute but it was enough that it took my breath away, i doubled over and woke up my OH cuz it hurt so bad. it was like intense pulling/tight feeling in one specific spot. it was so weird... i blamed the progesterone but i am still wondering if that is normal??


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> i just remembered something that happened last night and i wanted to ask you ladies about it. i think i was already asleep, or pretty much asleep, when i coughed, and the cough caused the worst pulling/cramping pain in my right ovary/hairline area. i mean it only lasted a minute but it was enough that it took my breath away, i doubled over and woke up my OH cuz it hurt so bad. it was like intense pulling/tight feeling in one specific spot. it was so weird... i blamed the progesterone but i am still wondering if that is normal??

I don't know that I have experienced that but it sounds like it could be a good sign? How many DPO are you?


----------



## Touch the Sky

4 or 5dpo.. not really sure exactly what day i ovulated


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> i just remembered something that happened last night and i wanted to ask you ladies about it. i think i was already asleep, or pretty much asleep, when i coughed, and the cough caused the worst pulling/cramping pain in my right ovary/hairline area. i mean it only lasted a minute but it was enough that it took my breath away, i doubled over and woke up my OH cuz it hurt so bad. it was like intense pulling/tight feeling in one specific spot. it was so weird... i blamed the progesterone but i am still wondering if that is normal??

I've never experienced this but maybe it is implantation. Try not to think too much about it and just relax.


----------



## Springy

You ladies are so positive .... I just feel like I have the flu with a head cold. Not sure symptoms this severe could be considered pregnancy symptoms. I SO badly want to take an Advil Cold & Sinus but know I can't. I think I'll be even more ticked off next weekend if I am not pregnant and suffered through this drug free! LOL


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy -- I had a very bad cold the month I got pregnant. I was SO tempted to take something ... my husband said "just take a pill sheesh". I never did -- thankfully. You CAN take tylenol which I'm sure you know that ... it will at least help with inflammation (nasal passages and body aches). Of course a little decaf tea with honey is VERY good too! If your nose is stuffed up, I have heard the Neti Pot works wonders. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy -- I had a very bad cold the month I got pregnant. I was SO tempted to take something ... my husband said "just take a pill sheesh". I never did -- thankfully. You CAN take tylenol which I'm sure you know that ... it will at least help with inflammation (nasal passages and body aches). Of course a little decaf tea with honey is VERY good too! If your nose is stuffed up, I have heard the Neti Pot works wonders. Hope you feel better soon!

I broke down and took Tylenol and it helped with the fever and aches! I also use hydrasense nasal spray which is just a disposable version of a Netipot. Hopefully it helps and maybe it is a good sign. It sure is forcing men to just relax and do nothing but watch trashy daytime tv!


----------



## Springy

Happy Easter for those celebrating and for those who don't, use it as an excuse to buy cheap chocolate :) we are in the home stretch now ladies let's see a lot of BFP this week!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Happy Easter for those celebrating and for those who don't, use it as an excuse to buy cheap chocolate :) we are in the home stretch now ladies let's see a lot of BFP this week!!!

Happy Easter to you too!

Hope you are feeling better :hugs: The count down really starts now :wacko:


----------



## Springy

Nope - day 4 and just as awful feeling as Friday :(

Hoping that tomorrow is a new day and that his head cold goes away!

Any symptoms anyone? I have none .... As much as I know that many women feel nothing I am having trouble remaining hopeful.


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Nope - day 4 and just as awful feeling as Friday :(
> 
> Hoping that tomorrow is a new day and that his head cold goes away!
> 
> Any symptoms anyone? I have none .... As much as I know that many women feel nothing I am having trouble remaining hopeful.

Oh, you poor thing :( Hope you feel better soon!

No real symptoms to report.... this week is going to drag :nope: Trying to stay positive but I just want to know. 

xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

it's early for me, but i don't really have any symptoms, just sore nipps. yesterday i noticed a tiny bit of red on my pad (i wear pads b/c the progesterone is so messy), so i don't know if that was something or nothing..


----------



## dizzikel

Oh I forgot to mention that I have been in a really bad mood with DH the past two days (The poor thing having to put up with me) I have also had SUPER, SUPER painful boobs!! :(

Not sure if these are symptoms?

x


----------



## Springy

Sore boobs are totally a symptom!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Sore boobs are totally a symptom!

:happydance: then!!

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am out :( On to round 3 in May. And I am going for as long of a run as possible tonight just because I can. Next month is going to have bad timing. My day 11 scan will be the day we head out of town for my first 1/2 but I am guessing the IUI will need to happen the day before or the day of the run.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Bummer 31andTrying...... fingers crossed for next cycle........


----------



## Swepakepa3

Hope your feeling better Springy!!

Fingers crossed for those testing soon!

No symptoms here..... scheduled a consult with RE for wed..... lets see what she has to say.... maybe she will change something for IUI #3 if needed...


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies :) question.. i know i mentioned before that i was having 'symptoms' of sore nipps, but i'm wondering if this is a common side effect of progesterone? i didn't have it last month, but i don't know if your body can react differently on different months. they hurt the most when i first take my bra off.. ouch!! does anyone know if its related to the progesterone? i'm on 200mg daily.


----------



## Springy

I have never been on progesterone so I can't comment but given it is a hormone I would be surprised if there were no side effects. 

We have an appointment with our dr this afternoon to see what our next steps will be if April isn't our month!!

Still feeling crappy - have an appointment with my family dr today too to see what this bug is!!


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> I am out :( On to round 3 in May. And I am going for as long of a run as possible tonight just because I can. Next month is going to have bad timing. My day 11 scan will be the day we head out of town for my first 1/2 but I am guessing the IUI will need to happen the day before or the day of the run.

Arr...so sorry to hear than hun!! :hugs: Fingers crossed for your next cycle xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :) question.. i know i mentioned before that i was having 'symptoms' of sore nipps, but i'm wondering if this is a common side effect of progesterone? i didn't have it last month, but i don't know if your body can react differently on different months. they hurt the most when i first take my bra off.. ouch!! does anyone know if its related to the progesterone? i'm on 200mg daily.

Hi TouchTheSky
I am on progesterone too and have the worst sore (.)(.) EVER!!! Never have they been so sore, hopefully it is not the hormones and it is a symptom but I am not sure as this is my first month taking it. I have also been extremely thirsty for the last 3 days. I also feel like I have gas pains in my lower abdomen, it's not gas but that is the only way to describe it. Wierd! has anyone else experienced this???

Sorry for the BFN 31! Hope next cycle is the ticket for you :)

Hope you are feeling better Springy! How did you appointment go?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Harvest2009

touch the sky said:


> harvest, how many dpo are you?

11 dpiui


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have used progesterone quite a bit ... it does tend to cause sore boobies and an achey uterus. The reason for this is because it is a hormone that is produced in pregnancy, therefore it gives off a lot of similar symptoms. It drove me bonkers cuz it made it so much harder to symptom spot. I will tell you 2 things I experienced with BOTH my BFP's that the medication can't be to blame ... 
First thing -- Really dark veins starting at the top of my chest that went to my nipple. They poked out as if I was a crazy chick on roids :haha: that hit around 11DPIUI
Second thing -- horrible nausea after I ate anything, felt like I was instantly gonna heave. That hit around 10DPIUI.

I hope you all see your BFP's this week!!!! WOO HOO ... can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I have used progesterone quite a bit ... it does tend to cause sore boobies and an achey uterus. The reason for this is because it is a hormone that is produced in pregnancy, therefore it gives off a lot of similar symptoms. It drove me bonkers cuz it made it so much harder to symptom spot. I will tell you 2 things I experienced with BOTH my BFP's that the medication can't be to blame ...
> First thing -- Really dark veins starting at the top of my chest that went to my nipple. They poked out as if I was a crazy chick on roids :haha: that hit around 11DPIUI
> Second thing -- horrible nausea after I ate anything, felt like I was instantly gonna heave. That hit around 10DPIUI.
> 
> I hope you all see your BFP's this week!!!! WOO HOO ... can't wait :happydance:

This is great news PCOS! I look like I have a road map on my chest! No nausea though so I guess only time will tell :) Hope you are keeping well :)


----------



## Springy

Appointment went well yesterday. He said that our next step would be injectable drugs, specifically Gonal-F, with IUI. And then a laparascopy to see if there is any sign of endometriosis ... beyond that it would be IVF but DH and I talked about it and we don't feel with our age and the fact we are "unexplained" that we should be jumping to IVF! So we are taking May off if April is a bust, which I think it is as I do not have ONE symptom and its 12 dpiui and then we will make some decisions about the summer months.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hoping for more BFPs this week ladies!! :)

I think we are going to sit out this round. We have the trip planned along with the half marathon for 5/7 which would be the day of or the day after the IUI and I know if we skip the trip and the IUI doesn't work that I will be extremely disappointed. I have a message in to the Dr to see if she is opposed to us sitting this round out. I have high FSH which means my clock is ticking a bit faster so we will see. Thinking about taking the Femara but no IUI. Although I am already second guessing it and don't want to miss a month. Although we would still be trying - just no IUI.


----------



## Springy

Before we started IUI we tried 2 rounds of the drugs just on our own with OPKs and timed intercourse and I have to admit it was less stressful and I wasn't as obsessed as I have been with the IUI so if you want to "take a break" but still try then the drugs with OPK + Intercourse is a good plan.


----------



## Harvest2009

Fx that this cycle is a bfp for you springy! Then no need for the injectibles. That sounds like a good next step though before jumping into ivf

31-sounds like a good plan to skip the iui if you are running a half, I would do the same. Hope the clomid works on it's own for you :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi Ladies :coffee:

Just wanted to see how everyone is feeling as we near the end of our 2ww. I'm 9 or 10dpo and feelin groovy. No real symptoms to report, but you never know :)

So this week we have harvest, dizzi, springy, and myself.. am I missing anyone?


Good luck everyone!
:dust:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi Ladies :coffee:
> 
> Just wanted to see how everyone is feeling as we near the end of our 2ww. I'm 9 or 10dpo and feelin groovy. No real symptoms to report, but you never know :)
> 
> So this week we have harvest, dizzi, springy, and myself.. am I missing anyone?
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> :dust:

I'm with you - now 13 dpo and NO symptoms .... just feel like AF is going to show up in the next few days. Although I am mentally prepared for it and have a plan for now till October so I feel ok with things. My main focus if I get a BFN is to get back in to running and make myself happy again! This whole TTC journey has made me feel like I have lost who I am!!!

Fx'd that we all get BFP this week!! Going to be a busy end of the week!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :coffee:
> 
> Just wanted to see how everyone is feeling as we near the end of our 2ww. I'm 9 or 10dpo and feelin groovy. No real symptoms to report, but you never know :)
> 
> So this week we have harvest, dizzi, springy, and myself.. am I missing anyone?
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> :dust:
> 
> I'm with you - now 13 dpo and NO symptoms .... just feel like AF is going to show up in the next few days. Although I am mentally prepared for it and have a plan for now till October so I feel ok with things. My main focus if I get a BFN is to get back in to running and make myself happy again! This whole TTC journey has made me feel like I have lost who I am!!!
> 
> Fx'd that we all get BFP this week!! Going to be a busy end of the week!!!Click to expand...

I hear you on that! I haven't run consistently since late Feb/early March. Not that long, but to me it's forever.. 

It's great that you have a plan because it definitely helps if things don't go as you'd like. I've had just a few symptoms but I think it's all related to the endometrin (progesterone) I'm taking. If this cycle doesn't work, we'll try again next month.. then take it from there I suppose. I'd like to be pregnant by the time I turn 30, in July :)


----------



## Harvest2009

13 DPIUI and I have a few symptoms but hard to know if they are from the progesterone supplements or real BFP symptoms. The lastest one is AF like cramps, hoping she is not on her way already! I have to say that if I am not PG I am dying to start the fitness routine again even if only for a couple weeks until the next round of IUI in May!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> 13 DPIUI and I have a few symptoms but hard to know if they are from the progesterone supplements or real BFP symptoms. The lastest one is AF like cramps, hoping she is not on her way already! I have to say that if I am not PG I am dying to start the fitness routine again even if only for a couple weeks until the next round of IUI in May!

Harvest, aren't you on endometrin also? What symptoms are you having? Lets compare :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi touch the sky, i am taking prometrium suppositories and my symptoms are sore veiny boobs, bloated, and twinges in the abdomen. Sadly I just tested and got a bfn today at 13 dpiui :( oh well onto round 2! Fx for everyone else!


----------



## Springy

Hang in there! Also you're not out till AF shows so try and keep some hope and positivity for this month. There are women who don't get a BFP till after AF due date. But if the BFN is true, chin up as it will happen for you guys.


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah, don't give up yet harvest!!

i'm on my 2nd cycle of endometrin, the only different things i've noticed this month are sore nips and gassy. both months i had the abdomen twinges/pulling. i don't test until may 2 and i'm trying my hardest to not cheat!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks ladies! Don't know how I would get through this disappointment without you :hugs: thanks keepin my chin up for next month! I have a good distraction at home we just got new counters sink and faucet installed in the kitchen so I am finding it hard to be sad at this particular moment, sure it will hit me tomorrow with the phone call about the negative beta. 
Thanks again you guys are amazing!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Well ladies, I am 11 or 12 dpo and I tested this morning.. and got a BFN :( I know it's early but I was soo bummed.. so of course I went straight to 7-11 and got a big 24oz coffee and M&M's! :rofl:

Anyway, how's everyone doing?


----------



## Springy

I'm now on day 15 and haven't tested. Last month AF showed up late in the day on day 15 so I'm not even getting my hopes up till tomorrow ..... then Sunday I will POAS and see! I'm feeling super bloated today and just gross so it could very well be AF on her way!!! UGGHHH

Sorry to hear about the BFN but just remember until AF shows up you can still have a little glimmer of hope. Some women have reported BFN at 11 / 12 and then a positive result later. Hang in there!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks Springy :hugs:

Good luck this weekend, I've got my fx'd for you!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> I'm now on day 15 and haven't tested. Last month AF showed up late in the day on day 15 so I'm not even getting my hopes up till tomorrow ..... then Sunday I will POAS and see! I'm feeling super bloated today and just gross so it could very well be AF on her way!!! UGGHHH
> 
> Sorry to hear about the BFN but just remember until AF shows up you can still have a little glimmer of hope. Some women have reported BFN at 11 / 12 and then a positive result later. Hang in there!

I can't believe you are on day 15 and haven't done a HPT. :) I give you credit, girl :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Keeping FX for you Springy!


----------



## Springy

SO many months I tested early and got the BFN so its easier to just let AF show up .... find it less disappointing that way. If she hasn't shown up by tomorrow or Sunday morning I have to test before my 10K run! So either way I'll know by end of the weekend and fx'd I get to go to my clinic one last time for a beta on Monday (wow that was actually some positivity that came from me - that's rare!)


----------



## dizzikel

Well it looks like not exercising didn't make any difference, I started spotting this morning so i'm out :'(

Hope we get some BFPs soon girlies xx


----------



## Springy

I'm out. AF showed her ugly head this evening! I'm very regular as it was to the hour from the same time last month.

Probably won't be on much as we are taking a break and then going for the laparoscopy before any other treatment cycles.

Fx'd for those still waiting to test!

Im off to have a date with a Guinness!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

So sorry hear the witch got you Springy! 

I'm off to the gym this morning.....can't wait! :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Sorry springy!! :hugs:

well i am 12 or 13 dpo, tested with an IC and FRER and both BFN :( so i'm pretty sure i'm out. i called my fertility clinic and they are ready to move onto IVF if i want, but i think i may try IUI one more time..


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry to hear about your bfns touch the sky, springy, and dizzi! It is always a big disappointment but once the next cycle begins the optimism will come back! Springy enjoy your month off and gl for your run tomorrow! We'll miss you around here!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Sorry springy!! :hugs:
> 
> well i am 12 or 13 dpo, tested with an IC and FRER and both BFN :( so i'm pretty sure i'm out. i called my fertility clinic and they are ready to move onto IVF if i want, but i think i may try IUI one more time..

Have you tried iui with injectibles yet? That might be a good step before ivf and I think it has better odds than a clomid cycle?


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm going to discuss my options with my RE on monday, my official testing and BFN day. what exactly are injectibles?


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> i'm going to discuss my options with my RE on monday, my official testing and BFN day. what exactly are injectibles?

There are a few different gonadotropin injections that they can give starting on day 3 of the cycle to stimulate the ovaries, they are essentially synthetic FSH or a mix of synthetic FSH and LH. Some of the ones my clinic uses are Puregon, Gonal F, Repronex, and Bravelle. Because they are not administered orally the digestion system doesn't break them down, instead they act directly on the ovaries. I haven't tried them yet but if IUI #2 doesn't work hopefully we can move to that next. The only thing is that they are considerably more expensive than oral meds. Hope this helps :)


----------



## Springy

We were told our next options would be the injectables or a laparoscopy. We are opting for the surgery first because if there is endometriosis or something else wrong they can see it, potentially fix it, before we move to the stronger drugs.

The injectables work by providing your body with more FSH. In the body your pituitary sends the signal to your ovaries to produce a follicle via the transmitter FSH. Once your ovary responds and starts this, estrogen is fed back to your pituitary so it stops sending FSH. By injecting FSH your ovaries will continue to produce more follicles. So in theory you will end up with more follicles this way than with clomid, femara or tamoxifen all of these are estrogen blockers which inhibit the feedback from the ovary to pituitary. The risk with injectables is multiples, and higher order multiples. The peals give about a 8 to 10% chance of multiples, on the injectables this rises to 20 to 30%.

Hope that helps you! Also the injectables with IUI are definitely cheaper than IVF so may be worth at least one month before making the jump to IVF. I know that DH and I will go this route before IVF if we don't conceive naturally.

Good luck next month ladies! I will be around on the boards checking in on you ladies :) Fx'd for lots of BFP!

Run this weekend was beyond horrible ... But it is my start back to my running plan and also to getting back to a place where I am happy and comfortable with myself :)


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

So....the witch finally got me!!! When is everyone expecting to have IUI? 

I am classing today as CD1 so have my first scan booked for 14th May and all being well the IUI will be on the 15th. Going to use my fertility monitor to track myself too....I don't really want to wait until CD12 to find out that I have missed the window. 

Is anyone doing anything different exercise wise this month?! I am still in two minds as I did very little last month and it didn't make any difference. Think I will probably go to some of the low impact classes. 

Good luck to everyone this cycle and a big thanks again for all your support xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hey ladies. Just dropping in to see how everyone is doing. I am getting ready for my half marathon this weekend. Scared out of my witts because the longest I have ever run has been 6.5 miles. As far as TTC, I am taking the Femara and go in for a scan on Thursday (5/5) to see how things are going. If I end up ovulating while we are out of town we are just going to try on our own. If I don't ovulate until Monday we will go ahead with the IUI. I am guessing I will get a happy face on the OPK Thursday or Friday. :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive! I struggled through the weekend but I'm doing better now. I am taking the month off from drugs and IUIs and we are just going "au natural" for probably May and June. 

I am also exercising this month, I think part of my mental state is attributable to the lack of exercise I have been doing since we started at the fertility clinic in February. 

dizzi - are you exercising this month?


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Hey ladies. Just dropping in to see how everyone is doing. I am getting ready for my half marathon this weekend. Scared out of my witts because the longest I have ever run has been 6.5 miles. As far as TTC, I am taking the Femara and go in for a scan on Thursday (5/5) to see how things are going. If I end up ovulating while we are out of town we are just going to try on our own. If I don't ovulate until Monday we will go ahead with the IUI. I am guessing I will get a happy face on the OPK Thursday or Friday. :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Hey 31: Good luck for your run at the weekend :thumbup: Fingers crossed that you are able to go through with the IUI this cycle but good you have a back up plan too.


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive! I struggled through the weekend but I'm doing better now. I am taking the month off from drugs and IUIs and we are just going "au natural" for probably May and June.
> 
> I am also exercising this month, I think part of my mental state is attributable to the lack of exercise I have been doing since we started at the fertility clinic in February.
> 
> dizzi - are you exercising this month?

Good to hear from you hunny!! Glad you are feeling better after the weekend!

I feel much more positive today... I think it is simply knowing that AF has arrived and being able to plan for the month ahead is massive for me. I also know exactly how you feel about the mental state... I have not been good for the past two weeks which I think is largely down to being sat around. I am still a little sore from going back to the gym on Saturday so am going to have a night off exercise tonight (I feel better knowing that I can exercise if I want to though). 

I also think it is good to have a month off all the drugs and treatment too... like you say it is important to put the fun back into it! :winkwink:

Exercise-wise for me this cycle - I am definately going to try to get back into shape this next two weeks and will probably see how I feel after the IUI. I would like to carry on exercising and will probably do some classes during the 2ww...simply for my sanity!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good luck 31!

Springy - we will miss you on the boards.. I hope you stick around and "mingle" with us :)

I'm waiting for my AF to show so I can start everything for cycle 3. I'm a little nervous.. this month I'm doing clomid AND menopur AND the trigger. First of all, I'm scared for the side effects.. clomid alone really does a number on me, and now I'm doing the injections too.. ugh! And as much I love the idea of twins... knowing the risks are higher with these meds scares me a bit! I mean in reality.. two babies.. that could be a blessing but overwhelming at the same time..


----------



## Springy

I'm definitely going to stick around and see how you ladies get on. I need to see some positives from you guys!!!! We will be back at it once we have the laparoscopy done - placed a call to try and book that surgery date yesterday but haven't heard from my OBGYN office - but his office is notorious for not returning calls and taking forever to get back to me so I'll give another few days before I follow up.

Touch - you'll have to let me know how you get on with the injectables as our next stimulated cycle will be with follistim. I'm nervous about it too .... especially because of the risk of multiples being much higher.


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So....the witch finally got me!!! When is everyone expecting to have IUI?
> 
> I am classing today as CD1 so have my first scan booked for 14th May and all being well the IUI will be on the 15th. Going to use my fertility monitor to track myself too....I don't really want to wait until CD12 to find out that I have missed the window.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything different exercise wise this month?! I am still in two minds as I did very little last month and it didn't make any difference. Think I will probably go to some of the low impact classes.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this cycle and a big thanks again for all your support xx

Hey touch the sky, sorry to hear the witch got you, that sucks! FX for next month! My first scan is on May 13 which will be CD 13 so we are at about the same stage.
As for the exercise I am just sticking to the normal routine, light weights and cardio as usual. 
Hope your run goes well 31! I remember when I did my first half and it felt amazing to finish, such a huge accomplishment, you should be proud :)
FX for everyone :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Well the timing of this cycle was great. I ran the half marathon on Saturday and when I got back to the hotel - happy face on the OPK so we did the IUI this morning. How crazy is this life that you go do a half-marathon one day and on your way home swing by the fertility clinic for an insemination. This is a crazy life we live in infertility land. :) Now the two week wait begins again. Maybe with it being Mother's day this will be good luck? 

My Dr found a polyp on the US on Thursday for the 2nd time. I guess they often go away but if they show up on more than one scan they want to do surgery so if no BFP this month - on to the chopping block. 

I will not be exercising the next 2 weeks but not due to TTC. I can't walk. :)


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Well the timing of this cycle was great. I ran the half marathon on Saturday and when I got back to the hotel - happy face on the OPK so we did the IUI this morning. How crazy is this life that you go do a half-marathon one day and on your way home swing by the fertility clinic for an insemination. This is a crazy life we live in infertility land. :) Now the two week wait begins again. Maybe with it being Mother's day this will be good luck?
> 
> My Dr found a polyp on the US on Thursday for the 2nd time. I guess they often go away but if they show up on more than one scan they want to do surgery so if no BFP this month - on to the chopping block.
> 
> I will not be exercising the next 2 weeks but not due to TTC. I can't walk. :)

glad everything worked out for you 31! FX that this will be the lucky cycle :) If it is you know that we will all be running half marathons the day before our IUIs!


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Well the timing of this cycle was great. I ran the half marathon on Saturday and when I got back to the hotel - happy face on the OPK so we did the IUI this morning. How crazy is this life that you go do a half-marathon one day and on your way home swing by the fertility clinic for an insemination. This is a crazy life we live in infertility land. :) Now the two week wait begins again. Maybe with it being Mother's day this will be good luck?
> 
> My Dr found a polyp on the US on Thursday for the 2nd time. I guess they often go away but if they show up on more than one scan they want to do surgery so if no BFP this month - on to the chopping block.
> 
> I will not be exercising the next 2 weeks but not due to TTC. I can't walk. :)

Congratulations on the half marathon and great news that you managed to fit in IUI too!!:thumbup:

How is everyone doing?

At the moment I feel like my cycle is all over the place. I am on CD7 and have just finished clomid but I had been spotting for 4 days prior to AF starting properly. When I did an ovulation test this morning I got a high :shrug: I called the clinic and they want me to go in for an early scan tomorrow to see what is going on.

xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

I have a 5cm cyst so I'm out this month :( It's got me pretty bummed, but I decided that I'll use this time to work out and focus on losing the weight that I've gained since my knee surgery. I guess everything happens for a reason.


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> I have a 5cm cyst so I'm out this month :( It's got me pretty bummed, but I decided that I'll use this time to work out and focus on losing the weight that I've gained since my knee surgery. I guess everything happens for a reason.

Arr what a bummer :nope:...i'm so sorry to hear that! 

How many cycles of IUI are you planning to try?


----------



## Touch the Sky

3 or 4..


----------



## Springy

I have my surgery date booked! July 19th :) I guess we will assess after the surgery whether to do injectables and IUI or if we are destined for IVF.

May and June will be about me and exercising and getting healthy!

Definitely we will be trying naturally so I'm kind of out of the assisted conception realm for a few months but feel like "my home" in infertility land is here so I'll be sticking around :) 

Touch - how are you feeling? Do you have a follow up scan to see if the cyst is shrinking? Sounds like a good plan to exercise and get in shape again!

31 - those legs will be sore for a few days! Good pain though :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

No follow up scan, I'm just supposed to go in CD3 of my next cycle. I am so sad to think it may still be there and I'll have to wait until July (or longer) for my next IUI. I am turning 30 in July and wanted to be preggo by then! Also my dad has stage 4 cancer so that was another reason I was really hopeful to get pregnant right away. I have been feeling kinda out of it since last week. Just bummed, as I really thought May was my month.


----------



## Springy

Hang in there - I know it's not easy but things will work out. Every doctor I have talked to tells me I have time on my side and I'm turning 33 this year so if you are just turning 30 you have plenty of time. I know I'm probably not the only one who has told you but sometimes a break is just what you need.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I went for a scan yesterday and I have already got 1 follicle at 17mm and another 3 at 13mm on CD8... I knew things were odd this month so I am pleased that I made the early appointment! They wanted to do the IUI on Thursday but DH couldn't re-arrange a meeting so I am having it today instead! The only problem was they wanted me to inject myself in the tummy straight away and I honestly wasn't prepared for it at all. I got myself in a total panic as I hate needles... luckily I was at work and we have a school nurse so she did it for me instead. 

I am feeling really anxious about the IUI this morning, I am not sure why as it was ok last time! I have the day off today so am just going to put my feet up! 

Hope everyone is doing well!

xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went for a scan yesterday and I have already got 1 follicle at 17mm and another 3 at 13mm on CD8... I knew things were odd this month so I am pleased that I made the early appointment! They wanted to do the IUI on Thursday but DH couldn't re-arrange a meeting so I am having it today instead! The only problem was they wanted me to inject myself in the tummy straight away and I honestly wasn't prepared for it at all. I got myself in a total panic as I hate needles... luckily I was at work and we have a school nurse so she did it for me instead.
> 
> I am feeling really anxious about the IUI this morning, I am not sure why as it was ok last time! I have the day off today so am just going to put my feet up!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> xx

Good luck today!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> I have my surgery date booked! July 19th :) I guess we will assess after the surgery whether to do injectables and IUI or if we are destined for IVF.
> 
> May and June will be about me and exercising and getting healthy!
> 
> Definitely we will be trying naturally so I'm kind of out of the assisted conception realm for a few months but feel like "my home" in infertility land is here so I'll be sticking around :)
> 
> Touch - how are you feeling? Do you have a follow up scan to see if the cyst is shrinking? Sounds like a good plan to exercise and get in shape again!
> 
> 31 - those legs will be sore for a few days! Good pain though :)

Good luck with the surgery Springy! Hope you get the answers you want x


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> No follow up scan, I'm just supposed to go in CD3 of my next cycle. I am so sad to think it may still be there and I'll have to wait until July (or longer) for my next IUI. I am turning 30 in July and wanted to be preggo by then! Also my dad has stage 4 cancer so that was another reason I was really hopeful to get pregnant right away. I have been feeling kinda out of it since last week. Just bummed, as I really thought May was my month.

Sorry to hear about your Dad and the cyst hun :hugs: I hope your cycle goes really quickly this month and you manage to get back onto IUI in June x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> No follow up scan, I'm just supposed to go in CD3 of my next cycle. I am so sad to think it may still be there and I'll have to wait until July (or longer) for my next IUI. I am turning 30 in July and wanted to be preggo by then! Also my dad has stage 4 cancer so that was another reason I was really hopeful to get pregnant right away. I have been feeling kinda out of it since last week. Just bummed, as I really thought May was my month.

Sorry to hear this :( Are they going to do surgery during your next cycle to remove it?


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> No follow up scan, I'm just supposed to go in CD3 of my next cycle. I am so sad to think it may still be there and I'll have to wait until July (or longer) for my next IUI. I am turning 30 in July and wanted to be preggo by then! Also my dad has stage 4 cancer so that was another reason I was really hopeful to get pregnant right away. I have been feeling kinda out of it since last week. Just bummed, as I really thought May was my month.
> 
> Sorry to hear this :( Are they going to do surgery during your next cycle to remove it?Click to expand...

Not that I know of. If I still have it in June, then I think they'll put me on birth control. I've come around and embraced the time off.. it's nice to not be consumed by opks, iui, 2ww, etc etc. 

How are you doing 31? When do you test?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My 2ww is up on on 5/22. The last two cycles big red appeared on day 12 which would be 5/20 so I may test then. I am traveling for work next week which should help pass the time. I don't have much hope for this cycle with the polyp. From what I have read it can create a hostile environment in the lining so who knows.


----------



## Springy

I too am loving the break - it is very nice not to be totally consumed with what day of my cycle it is, getting to the clinic on time, taking time off work without it being noticed! I am going to use the OPKs again this month as we will time it naturally and see but I'm not holding out hope.

It has been SO nice to get running again and not be stressed about what I may or may not be doing to a "ball of cells" (that's the science side of me - it isn't a baby till I get a BFP - its a ball of cells till that point!) And I "MIGHT" be enjoying a few glasses more of wine this month than I have in previous months!!!



Touch the Sky said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> No follow up scan, I'm just supposed to go in CD3 of my next cycle. I am so sad to think it may still be there and I'll have to wait until July (or longer) for my next IUI. I am turning 30 in July and wanted to be preggo by then! Also my dad has stage 4 cancer so that was another reason I was really hopeful to get pregnant right away. I have been feeling kinda out of it since last week. Just bummed, as I really thought May was my month.
> 
> Sorry to hear this :( Are they going to do surgery during your next cycle to remove it?Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I know of. If I still have it in June, then I think they'll put me on birth control. I've come around and embraced the time off.. it's nice to not be consumed by opks, iui, 2ww, etc etc.
> 
> How are you doing 31? When do you test?Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> My 2ww is up on on 5/22. The last two cycles big red appeared on day 12 which would be 5/20 so I may test then. I am traveling for work next week which should help pass the time. I don't have much hope for this cycle with the polyp. From what I have read it can create a hostile environment in the lining so who knows.

Travelling will TOTALLY help pass the time and it keeps your mind off the symptom spotting. Try and stay positive you never know this could be your month because you're thinking its out :) I'll stay positive for you!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy - are you using the digital OPKs? There is something about seeing that happy face :)


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Springy - are you using the digital OPKs? There is something about seeing that happy face :)

Yep - I tried using the 2 line ones and could never really tell when it was "darker" than the control - I can see a happy face or a blank circle :) My blondeness can handle that!


----------



## Touch the Sky

lol! i also love the digitals. when i see the smiley face it makes me happy :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

This nerd has actually taken pictures of the happy face to show my hubby and family. :)


----------



## dizzikel

31: That is funny!

I have a clearblue fertility monitor and love seeing the little eggy pop up on my peak day. I guess we just hang on to anything positive..especially when it comes to peeing on a stick!


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> This nerd has actually taken pictures of the happy face to show my hubby and family. :)

Girl, I take pictures of it every month. :rofl:


----------



## dizzikel

Hey all,

I was just sat thinking, over the past couple of weeks I have heard of quite a few couples that are splitting up for one reason and another. To be honest I has made me quite clingy with DH and reflect on the fact that we need to make sure our relationship stays on track. We have been at this TTC lark for 4 years now and I can get very tunnel visioned about it all.

DH and I have agreed to start going out a bit more on little dates.... is anyone else doing anything with your DH to keep things exciting?!

Kel xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> This nerd has actually taken pictures of the happy face to show my hubby and family. :)
> 
> Girl, I take pictures of it every month. :rofl:Click to expand...

Ok I do also but wasn't going to admit it :)


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just sat thinking, over the past couple of weeks I have heard of quite a few couples that are splitting up for one reason and another. To be honest I has made me quite clingy with DH and reflect on the fact that we need to make sure our relationship stays on track. We have been at this TTC lark for 4 years now and I can get very tunnel visioned about it all.
> 
> DH and I have agreed to start going out a bit more on little dates.... is anyone else doing anything with your DH to keep things exciting?!
> 
> Kel xx

We have started to do "date" nights. And we are taking golf lessons together so we are doing things together that don't relate to "making a baby". We have also started to go to the gym together which is nice.

I read the book conquering infertility and it suggests that if you feel like all you talk about is the infertility then to set aside a certain amount of time to talk about it and then you don't talk about it at other times that way it forces you to talk about different things and not focus on the infertility.

I have to admit that last week was the first time I have felt this way and actually said to him "do you feel like I'm a failure because I can't get pregnant" and he, being the laid back carefree guy he is, says "of course not" and then moved right on into another conversation!!! 

And I have to admit that now that we're taking a month or two off we are looking to get back to the place where intimacy is because we want to and because we enjoy it not because the OPK has a smiley face on it!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Springy,

That sounds nice hun. We go to the gym together too....when I am exercising that is!  Thanks for the tips about not talking too much about infertility etc. Do you find that it works?

I think it does get to the point where you think that you are a failure and letting your DH down, I felt really depressed about this last year and it's not an easy thought to get rid of. I think men take it in their stride though. My DH has started to learn the TTC lingo and keeps saying how many DPIUI are you etc.... I have to laugh!!

DH is away next month when I will be fertile so we are going to have a month off without clomid and IUI. FX we won't need another cycle though.

How is everyone doing? 

xx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick post...

I have had brown spotting the past two days. Does anyone know if this is normal after IUI as it didn't happen last month :(

xx


----------



## gingerbaby

Dizzi- Sometimes there can be some spotting or bleeding after IUI. The catheter could have rubbed you wrong. Good luck hun.


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks gingerbaby! Looks like it has disturbed something :(

Hope you are doing well hun xx


----------



## Springy

Hi Kel - I had spotting with my 2nd IUI but not my first and I was panicking so I asked the dr on the second day of my IUI if that was normal and he said yes that the Dr on the first day had "nicked" my cervix - fun fun!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Hi Kel - I had spotting with my 2nd IUI but not my first and I was panicking so I asked the dr on the second day of my IUI if that was normal and he said yes that the Dr on the first day had "nicked" my cervix - fun fun!

Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, I have missed so much! Touch the sky so sorry to hear about your cyst and your dad, can't imagine what you are going through. Hang in there :)
Dizzi-hope your IUI went well and your 2WW goes quick :)
31-FX for you, only another week? Hope the travelling helps pass the time and your legs have recovered!
Springy, good news on the surgery date, hope that it goes well for you. How are you liking the golf? We are golfers also (me more so than my DH) but he comes along sometimes. We also workout together everyday after work, It sure helps having someone to keep you motivated I find.
IUI number 2 for me tomorrow. This cycle has been wierd, I got my LH surge on day 12/13 and it normally comes on day 16. My Dr was so surprised at my ultrasound this morning to see a 21mm follicle, he told us to go home and BD asap and come in tomorrow for the IUI. Hopefully we are not too late and it all works out. We are going on vacation during this 2ww so hopefully that helps take my mind off it all :)


----------



## Springy

Well ladies even though we aren't doing assisted I saw that cute little happy face late last night so made sure to BD early this AM and will the next few days too just to cover off things JUST in case this was our month ;)

Golf is ok - I'm just learning. Bought all my equipment at the end of the summer last year and took some lessons. I was hoping to get out tomorrow morning but its suppose to rain all weekend so that kind of messed up my plans!

Touch - how are you feeling? Any news about the cyst or do you have to wait to the start of next cycle?

Good luck tomorrow morning Harvest. I don't think you are too late. If they saw the follicle on your scan this morning it hasn't released yet so BD tonight and then the IUI tomorrow is perfect timing! Not sure if I mentioned this before, but naturally on my own I normally O around day 16, however, on the clomid it made me O on day 12 or 13. Ironically today is cd14 and I detected the LH surge last night so even without the clomid I seem to have O earlier than normal.

31 - only one more week! keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hey I've been feeling better. I'm enjoying the break. I go in next month on CD3 for a scan. I have a feeling the cyst may still be there.. I still feel it now. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, I have missed so much! Touch the sky so sorry to hear about your cyst and your dad, can't imagine what you are going through. Hang in there :)
> Dizzi-hope your IUI went well and your 2WW goes quick :)
> 31-FX for you, only another week? Hope the travelling helps pass the time and your legs have recovered!
> Springy, good news on the surgery date, hope that it goes well for you. How are you liking the golf? We are golfers also (me more so than my DH) but he comes along sometimes. We also workout together everyday after work, It sure helps having someone to keep you motivated I find.
> IUI number 2 for me tomorrow. This cycle has been wierd, I got my LH surge on day 12/13 and it normally comes on day 16. My Dr was so surprised at my ultrasound this morning to see a 21mm follicle, he told us to go home and BD asap and come in tomorrow for the IUI. Hopefully we are not too late and it all works out. We are going on vacation during this 2ww so hopefully that helps take my mind off it all :)

Legs are back to normal! :) I went for a couple of runs this week that were a bit painful but things seem to be ok now. I signed up to do a 1/4 marathon memorial day weekend so we will see how that goes. (back to the minor leagues)

One week down, one to go. I don't feel any symptoms. If it works..bonus. If not, I can schedule the surgery date and start to move forward. It is nice to be able to see the problem on an ultrasound. Although I know my FSH is high that didn't feel like an answer to our infertility because the Femara produces multiple follicles. Now it feels like we may have our answer. :) I am less nervous about the surgery knowing that there is an issue there that they are going to take care of that could lead us to our BFP.

Hope everyone is doing well. All this talk about golf is making me consider buying couples golf lessons for my husband for our upcoming anniversary. Both of us are pretty terrible at it and it would be something nice to do unrelated to babies!!!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, had our IUI last Sturday, it went well with 60 million sperm at 95% motility. Now onto the dreaded 2WW...Dr said that if this doesn't work we get 1 more try and then onto the next step which I think will probably be IUI with injectibles. Hope we don't need to go there but we will see.
31-glad to hear you have a plan for the next step!
FX for you touch, hope your scan goes well next month!


----------



## dizzikel

Good afternoon ladies, 

Harvest: So pleased that your IUI went well, great numbers so fingers crossed for this cycle.

31: Any symptoms? Hope your final fews days go quickly. Great news about your plan. :)

Touch / Springy: Hope you are both doing ok!

I'm doing alright at the moment. It is nearly a week since I had my 2nd IUI but don't feel any different to this time last month so no real symptoms to report. The spotting finally finished yesterday which has made me feel better! I am going for a blood test tomorrow to check my progesterone levels...should get the results back towards the end of the week. I really feel like going for a run tonight though :( ... I know I can't so might go out for a walk instead. 

xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

Alls good here. I'm kind of loving the break. In fact, I am taking June off too, for financial reasons and also to give myself time to lose the 10 lbs I've gained since my knee surgery. My birthday is in July, maybe I will get the gift of pregnancy :) :)


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> Alls good here. I'm kind of loving the break. In fact, I am taking June off too, for financial reasons and also to give myself time to lose the 10 lbs I've gained since my knee surgery. My birthday is in July, maybe I will get the gift of pregnancy :) :)

Arr great to hear to sounding so positive Touch :hugs: Let's hope you get a nice birthday surprise in July xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? No luck with round 3 here. This weekend we have to decide if we just do the office procedure to remove the polyp or if we do a LAP also to be sure everything is ok. Was thinking the lap but am not leaning toward just doing the polyp removal to avoid a potentially unnecessary surgery. And they could go ahead and remove it this week. Dr says it is up to us.


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? No luck with round 3 here. This weekend we have to decide if we just do the office procedure to remove the polyp or if we do a LAP also to be sure everything is ok. Was thinking the lap but am not leaning toward just doing the polyp removal to avoid a potentially unnecessary surgery. And they could go ahead and remove it this week. Dr says it is up to us.

Sorry to hear that hun! :hugs: I only heard yesterday of a lady who had a polyp removed and got pg straight after the procedure. It is a difficult decision (lap or remov) but sounds good that they can do it this week. 

Keep us informed xx

I'm doing ok, I finally gave in and did some exercise yesterday. I feel so much better for it now... I think the thing that changed my mind was hearing that my instructor is 14wks pg and has carried on exercising throughout so I figured that if it's not going to stick..it's not going to stick!! ATM I don't feel pg and have not had any symptoms other than sore boobs which I always have. It will be 2 weeks on Wed since I had IUI so I figure I should expect AF from Thurs onwards if it is going to show. I am going on holiday next Saturday, can't wait to have a nice break xx

How is everyone doing?


----------



## CRC

Hi Ladies, I've just joined this thread and I think its the best one I've read and wished I'd joined earlier! I am having my first IUI on Wednesday morning. I've been taking Puregon injections for just over a week (to stimulate ovulation) and tonight I have to take a Pregnyl injection (well hubby will give it to me!) then on Wednesday morning go in for the IUI. I'm actually amazingly excited and positive. It helps that we just had a lovely weekend away to a spa hotel..

I've also been very confused by the excersise and what you can/can't do after. I asked the hospital and they said ''carry on as normal'' she said even lifting weights (I do body pump once a week) and aerobics is fine. I have also read you shouldn't get ''too hot'' but I think that really applies to thinks like Birkram yoga and hot baths/saunas etc - which applies to anyone that is pregnant anyway, I don't think we are special cases in this area. She explained that IUI is so different to IVF that we don't have anything to worry about. I think I've been ''assuming'' that I'm going through something similar to IVF and should therefore act the same but I guess its still quite different!

I'm going to wait and see how I feel re the excersise, I also don't want to stop - I enjoy it and it helps me relax but I also don't want to beat myself up if something goes wrong. I already know there is a great yoga class I like on Saturday so I think I will do that instead of my usual body pump and also yoga on Tuesday night before the IUI.

They told me that the pregnyl injection will likely make me ''feel pregnant'' so I guess I might not actually want to do any excersise. I live in Amsterdam so my main means of transport daily is my bike - which I'm on 20 mins each way to and from work - I hope to keep that up especially in this sunshine.

One other question - are any of you having accpuncture? I had one session last Friday which made me feel great. My accpuncturist said I don't need any more now and the doctor at the hospital told me not to at all - I guess this is part of the ongoing traditional vs non-traditional medical approach. I know in Zita West's book she recommends one accupuncture before and one after IUI - but does that literally mean on the same day or a few days either side? I'm a bit confused on this one.

I've taken Wednesday off work - just told them I have a ''medical appointment''.

Any other tips from anyone that has been through this would be great. Thank you!
x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey CRC,

You are very welcome to join in! Good luck for your first cycle of IUI this month, try to remain relaxed and positive!!

To excerise or not to exercise IS the question! lol Having been through IUI twice now all I would say is "just see how you feel". I didn't do anything the first month and got a BFN. Mentally, I found it very difficult doing no exercise and finally decided to do pump with light weights last tuesday (6DPIUI) and saturday after my 2nd cycle of IUI. 

I don't see anything wrong with continuing with your bike ride to and from work. Swapping pump for yoga sounds like a good idea and will be great for you mentally. At the end of the day.... it is only 2 weeks without exercise and whilst you might be a little sore when you get started again, you have to do whatever you will "least regret". 

I have not tried accupunture...to be quite honest I have a phobia of needles but I have heard it is good. 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## CRC

dizzikel said:


> Hey CRC,
> 
> You are very welcome to join in! Good luck for your first cycle of IUI this month, try to remain relaxed and positive!!
> 
> To excerise or not to exercise IS the question! lol Having been through IUI twice now all I would say is "just see how you feel". I didn't do anything the first month and got a BFN. Mentally, I found it very difficult doing no exercise and finally decided to do pump with light weights last tuesday (6DPIUI) and saturday after my 2nd cycle of IUI.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with continuing with your bike ride to and from work. Swapping pump for yoga sounds like a good idea and will be great for you mentally. At the end of the day.... it is only 2 weeks without exercise and whilst you might be a little sore when you get started again, you have to do whatever you will "least regret".
> 
> I have not tried accupunture...to be quite honest I have a phobia of needles but I have heard it is good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you xx



Hi Dizzikel, thanks so much for this its really helpful and I think overall the advise I'm getting is do what you feel best/what you will regret the least and you are so right in the fact that 2 weeks with no hardcore excersise is not the worse thing! I'm actually on vacation just a week and a half after the IUI so that will be a great chance to relax. Thanks for the reassurance on the bike riding and the yoga - I think that should be enough for me. I do recommend accupuncture if you just look away at the needles. If you find a good person that you feel comfortable with its a brilliant way to relax (I almost fell asleep with the needles in which is bizarre!) and there is so much research compiled that says it really helps with fertility. Have you read any of Zita West's books or checked out her website?

When do you get the results of your second IUI or when can you test? How did you feel after pumping the weights btw?

I must say I'm looking forward to a day tomorrow of not working and just lolling about at home! :)

Good luck and thanks for the advise. x


----------



## Springy

I did acupuncture with a massage during the second IUI cycle and I am TOTALLY afraid of needles - it is actually an irrational fear and I didn't mind them.

I am seeing a naturopath who does acupuncture next week for the first time to see if there is anything in my diet that I can change to help with my fertility as well as adding acupuncture into the mix. I am "au natural" for May, June and then surgery in July so if there is something I can do to "enhance" my chances on my own I will add it to the mix.

I am starting to be more and more convinced that my issue is stress and the constant obsession of ttc.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi Girls,

AF arrived in full flow last night :( I am having a break next cycle due to DH being away so will hopefully have my final cycle of IUI in July. 

Springy: I totally agree with you in thinking that stress is a big factor in TTC. I feel convinced that this is my problem too! 

CRC: Hope your IUI went well today and you enjoyed slobbing out!

xx


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> AF arrived in full flow last night :( I am having a break next cycle due to DH being away so will hopefully have my final cycle of IUI in July.
> 
> Springy: I totally agree with you in thinking that stress is a big factor in TTC. I feel convinced that this is my problem too!
> 
> CRC: Hope your IUI went well today and you enjoyed slobbing out!
> 
> xx

Have the doctors suggested using drugs other than clomid for you? I know here in Canada they only use clomid for 4 to 6 cycles and if you haven't responded they switch you. Hence my switch to Gonal F when we go back to monitoring, drugs and assisted conception.

I feel like my life is consumed with TTC and that for this reason it isn't happening! Even though we were "on a break" this month I have still thought about it a lot. But I haven't lived my life in the headspace of "what if I'm pregnant" so if I wanted wine, I drank it, if I wanted to go for a run, I did! Maybe that will do the trick for me ;) I will know by the end of the weekend if au natural worked!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Dizzikel - sorry to hear it didn't work :( 

I go in tomorrow for the office procedure to remove the polyp. Hopefully it isn't painful.


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> AF arrived in full flow last night :( I am having a break next cycle due to DH being away so will hopefully have my final cycle of IUI in July.
> 
> Springy: I totally agree with you in thinking that stress is a big factor in TTC. I feel convinced that this is my problem too!
> 
> CRC: Hope your IUI went well today and you enjoyed slobbing out!
> 
> xx
> 
> Have the doctors suggested using drugs other than clomid for you? I know here in Canada they only use clomid for 4 to 6 cycles and if you haven't responded they switch you. Hence my switch to Gonal F when we go back to monitoring, drugs and assisted conception.
> 
> I feel like my life is consumed with TTC and that for this reason it isn't happening! Even though we were "on a break" this month I have still thought about it a lot. But I haven't lived my life in the headspace of "what if I'm pregnant" so if I wanted wine, I drank it, if I wanted to go for a run, I did! Maybe that will do the trick for me ;) I will know by the end of the weekend if au natural worked!!!Click to expand...

They actually said about trying a cycle WITHOUT any meds as I am ovulating TOO well on a small amount of clomid. I overstimulate so am only taking on 50mg on days 2, 4 & 6 :dohh: I will probably do my final cycle with the clomid though....I am sure my dates were slightly out last month as I started spotting early and didn't start my clomid until 4/5 days later ...until I got the full flow. 

I hope you get some good news soon! I never expected to be sat here 4 years after starting TTC still without a baby. It is so frustrating!! On the positive at least I can exercise properly and start to feel like ME again! 

Take care and fingers crossed xx


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Dizzikel - sorry to hear it didn't work :(
> 
> I go in tomorrow for the office procedure to remove the polyp. Hopefully it isn't painful.

Thanks hun!

I hope it goes well tomorrow...good they are working fast :thumbup:

Fingers crossed x


----------



## CRC

dizzikel said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> AF arrived in full flow last night :( I am having a break next cycle due to DH being away so will hopefully have my final cycle of IUI in July.
> 
> Springy: I totally agree with you in thinking that stress is a big factor in TTC. I feel convinced that this is my problem too!
> 
> CRC: Hope your IUI went well today and you enjoyed slobbing out!
> 
> xx

Hi Dizzikel, so sorry to hear it didn't work. I think its always good to take a break. How many IUI's have you had or how long have you been on the meds? Enjoy a few drinks and let yourself go a bit without the pressure of trying at least for a month. Do all the things we stop ourselves usually! Can you plan something extra nice to treat yourself and take your mind off it all? Will you go back on the meds again?

My IUI went well thanks for the good luck words - although by the evening I had got myself in a total panic attack - a pain started in the left side of my stomach and spread to my leg and back. I convinced myself I was having a blood clot/heart attack or something else totally unlikely obviously... I couldn't relax no matter what I or my husband tried. I ended up phoning the hospital who suggested it sounded like I had pulled a muscle perhaps in tensing during the IUI - which actually made sense. Anyway yesterday I came back to work and although my back still hurt, the rest had calmed down (including me!). Today I'm going to see my osteopath - which I hope is fine to do so close to IUI but he knows my situation. This weekend I'm sticking to the yoga but next week I might try a body pump again. I'm on the bike every day and feeling fine overall. In a week's time we are off to Ibiza which I can't wait for, I just need to get through one more week at work and try not to fuss over every ache and pain...

I'm also totally exhausted - does everyone else get this? I've cut out caffeine - not that I ever had that much - but that combined with the hormone injections, by 3pm I want to take a nap at my desk! :)


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks CRC! 

I think the break will do me good to be honest. I have had 2 IUIs back to back with meds and have got myself in a total tizz both times about it. With regards to meds, I have had about 6 cycles of clomid without IUI and 2 with IUI. On the first cycle of clomid last year it worked but ended in a MC at 11 weeks. Although I ovulate on my own, I know clomid produces more follies which means I am in with a greater chance of getting pg.....so I think I will take my final lot of clomid with the last IUI in July. As for planning something nice, we are going to NY tomorrow so I can't wait!! 

Soooo pleased your IUI went well, sorry to hear about the pains you had though :(. I am sure you will feel better for continuing to cycle and doing some light weights at pump. I am still sore from the lunge track on Tuesday...ouch!! Enjoy your holiday to Ibiza...that sounds lovely!! 

As for feeling exhausted.... I did, both times!! But think that it was due to me feeling so anxious about it. Have some nice early nights and think positive thoughts.

Take care xxxx


----------



## Springy

Kel - sorry to hear about the BFN - I also had a BFN this weekend so my "au natural" and relaxed month didn't even help us. Sending you a big virtual hug!

Another month of natural trying ahead of us .... I am vowing to spend June and July focusing on myself. Getting back in shape, running again and trying to loose some of the weight I have put on in the past year and a half during this TTC journey!

I am off to my first body pump class tomorrow in about a good 8 months ... I ought to be VERY sore tomorrow night!!!! Do you guys do any of the other Les Mills classes? I used to do a lot of Body Combat and I also do the RPM classes as one of my best friends is an RPM instructor - and she is actually doing the training to be a pump instructor too!


----------



## CRC

Hi Springy, so sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you and Dizzikel both virtual hugs.

Its good you have a positive plan and everything you read says excersise can only help - releases good hormones to make you feel good and keeps you fit and strong. Body Pump is the only official Les Mills class I do. They have started a new Les Mills dance class at my gym - something called Sh'bam or something? Sorry I probably have that totally wrong! Anyway my dance co ordination is appalling so I won't be doing it but it looks fun. Good luck today with body pump - you might not be able to walk tomorrow, this happened to me when I hadn't done it in a while, but it makes you feel good! :)

I'm on day 4 post IUI and I did a yoga class yesterday - I drove myself crazy before I went in whether I should or shouldn't and I was secretly bummed that I'd stopped myself going to my regular Body Pump class. I enjoyed yoga but at the end I got chatting to a pregnant woman and told her my situation - she had been told not to do any yoga within the first 3 months at all... so that didn't help my anxiety! I've only got one week before our holiday and a lot to do at work plus MY BIRTHDAY on Tuesday so I'm actully thinking of just not going to the gym this week at all for my own sanity. I've been reading the Zita West book (not sure if you have heard of her) and she really recommends that if you've had any assisted fertility (and especially if you are over 35 which I am) you give yourself a break during the 2 weeks. She has an interesting point which is women are very bad at nurturing themselves - which is true, we are always rushing around, cleaning, going to the gym - doing all these things - and it doesn't hurt to just sit and relax and do breathing excersises or some light walking. There is of course no hard evidence in her methods so who knows - like everyone has said on this post its whatever feels right for you but I might try her advice.

I have really bad cramps at the moment - feels like period pains, and I still have the pain in my side that feels like a stitch. I'm also totally exhausted. Can't keep my eyes open. 

Anyway virtual hugs and happy Sunday to everyone! Dizzikel hope you are having a fab time in New York and enjoying some cosmopolitan's and shopping! :) x


----------



## Springy

Crc my dr has said to just live life normally and if that means you go to the gym continue going. He said there is nothing out there which links exercise to lack of conception. He told me that if exercise would make me nervous to stick to yoga and I am taking a fertility yoga class and have been told to continue with it even in the two weeks. So I don't think you doing yoga will jinx anything. Don't stress about it that's worse for you than the yoga :)

Hang in there!

Kel - hope you're loving NYC! Definitely do some shopping - retail therapy always helps me :)


----------



## CRC

Thanks Springy you are totally right. Nothing can jinx it. Especially not something as healthy as yoga. I felt much more relaxed yesterday - I was just having a very bad day Saturday for some reason. I need to focus on my holiday now and stop fretting over every ache and pain and what I am/not doing! x


----------



## CRC

Hi girls, I feel totally awful today - I'm on day 6 post IUI - I feel like I have the worst PMS ever, like I'm going to cry or punch someone, awful cramps that feel like period cramps, my boobs are huge and really painful and I feel like a big fat lump!!! I'm definately going to the gym on Thursday - its a public holiday here so no work and a great body shape class I love there in the morning, I don't care how much I jump around! :) - that will be over a week after IUI. 

Plus I'm having accupuncture on Wednesday, so I'm hoping with all the nice things I'm doing tomorrow for my birthday, then the accupuncture on Wed and then the gym Thursday by Saturday Ill be feeling in much better spirits and ready for my holiday. I can't go on holiday in this fat glum mood I'm in that's for sure!

I know that you are all on different stages to me now - but I've read this post from the beginning and it has helped me so much seeing all the different symptons you all went through at different stages. Its very reassuring so thank you! :)

I hope everyone is doing well. Its a lovely sunny day today here at least!

x


----------



## Springy

Where are you going on vacation? It is finally sunny here today too .... we have had the worst spring weather! I feel like I'm going to grow gills and webbed feet soon with all the rain we have had.

The acupuncture should help relax you this week. I go to the naturopath for the first time on Wednesday and one of the things I want to talk to her about is acupuncture.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi girls, sorry for the BFN dizzi! I know how you feel, BFN for me too this month. Starting round 3 of clomid tomorrow. Didn't do any real exercise for the last week as we were on vacation and look how well that worked...Oh well I think that this month will be all about moderation, maybe that will do the trick? I don't know, if only somebody could tell me the answer! At this point I will do anything!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hey ladies! I went in Friday and had two polyps removed. Procedure was painful but was very quick and little/no pain after. We know for sure it was there for the 2nd and 3rd IUI but not sure about the 1st. I am hoping this was our issue. We are trying the old fashioned way this month. I should get a positive OPK today or tomorrow I would guess. Then back to IUI a couple of times if needed. Anniversary is today so maybe that is good luck? :)

How is everyone doing? Has the weather been holding up enough to be able to get outside?


----------



## CRC

Hi 31andtrying, happy anniversary and sending you some good luck vibes!! Hopefully this will be your lucky time. Make sure you have some champagne too - I've heard many story's of women conveiving after quite a few drinks, I guess it relaxes you. During the fertility treatment we are all so good about not drinking perhaps try another approach!

I'm doing good - this week I gave in and went to the gym (its week 2 of the 2WW for me) and I loved it. I did a body shape class on the morning of my birthday and another yesterday and felt so much better. I've made my hubby promise that if the treatment doesn't work this month then I'm not stopping my gym classes during the next 2WW as it really helps me. As does the accupuncture. Not sure how I can fit in my job with all of this though. How does everyone manage with their job and treatments etc?

Has anyone heard anything about pedicures during the 2ww or early on in pregnancy? I've read something about the massages with the points in your feet but I'm guessing its fine... I want one before our holiday tomorrow!

Hope everyone is doing ok. Have a lovely weekend in the sun wherever you are. x


----------



## Springy

I'm very lucky that the clinic I go to is literally a 2 min drive from my office so I schedule my u/s and bloodwork for around 7:15am and I am still in the office by 8am when most people aren't even here yet! The only issue is if I have to leave for the IUI in the mid morning. My boss knows of my situation, I felt I had no choice when I was constantly telling her I was going to Dr appointments etc. and requesting time off here and there and she is totally supportive. Just says "go do what you need to do" and never questions me. As for my other appointments, I try and schedule those after work hours so that I'm not missing anymore time. 

I heard one person post about not having pedicures and honestly it is not something I would have thought of and I know a LOT of my friends had pedicures during the time they were trying to conceive and also during their pregnancy.

I honestly think society is taking way to many precautions with respect to ttc and pregnancy ... a friend told me not to eat cilantro ... seriously!?


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies!

I am back, had a fab time in NYC! Back to reality now!

Springy: Thanks for your thoughts, sorry it was a BFN for you too! Great idea to focus on yourself for a while. I also do body combat Les Mills class but have had a little break from it whilst I had IUI. Hope you were not too sore after pump! 

CRC: So pleased that you have found this thread useful :) I sure find it very reassuring! Are you in your 1WW yet? Any symptoms? 

Harvest: Hope you had a great vacation. So sorry about your BFN. I know it is so disappointing when you try to do everything right and you still get a negative. I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you hun. 

31: Pleased your surgery went well hun! I really hope this does the trick and you get a BFP very soon. Happy Anniversary for last week! 

As for me: DH is still out in the states as he is working but he is back on Friday. I am really missing him, I know it has only been a few days but we have not spent time apart for quite some time. I think what makes it worse is that we had such a great time in NYC together. As we are having to have a little break from TTC & IUI this month due to timings, it was nice to just relax and not have to think about appointments etc whilst I was away. It was just what we needed!! I am currently on CD14 so probably only a couple of weeks until I start my final round with clomid & IUI. I am going to get back into running & exercising more over the next 4 weeks which is quite a nice thought. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Everyone,
Glad to hear you had a fun trip too Dizzi! It is so nice to get away from it all and not think about things so much :)
31: hope you had a great anniversary!
I am day 9 today and going for my first scan tomorrow morning. I feel really different this month with the higher dose of clomid, Usually only 1 ovary feels twingy but this time it is both. Hopefully this means that I will finally get more that 1 egg. 

This weekend was really nice here, we got out for a run and a hike. So nice to get out and enjoy the weather. So far this month I have been really good at sticking to a really healthy diert with no alcohol or caffeine, so hopefully I can stick to that for the rest of the month. I am holding out for good luck this month, and trying not to have anything to blame myself for :)

FX for everyone!


----------



## dizzikel

:hugs:


Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Glad to hear you had a fun trip too Dizzi! It is so nice to get away from it all and not think about things so much :)
> 31: hope you had a great anniversary!
> I am day 9 today and going for my first scan tomorrow morning. I feel really different this month with the higher dose of clomid, Usually only 1 ovary feels twingy but this time it is both. Hopefully this means that I will finally get more that 1 egg.
> 
> This weekend was really nice here, we got out for a run and a hike. So nice to get out and enjoy the weather. So far this month I have been really good at sticking to a really healthy diert with no alcohol or caffeine, so hopefully I can stick to that for the rest of the month. I am holding out for good luck this month, and trying not to have anything to blame myself for :)
> 
> FX for everyone!

Thanks Harvest!

You sound really positive which is great hun! :thumbup: Let us know how you get on with your scan tomorrow so I can at least obsesss over your cycle this month lol. Getting out the house and doing some exercise always makes me feel better, I am hoping to go for a run tomorrow if I feel less jet-lagged. You are very good giving up caffeine, not sure I would have the will power for that.

Take care and good luck xx


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Glad to hear you had a fun trip too Dizzi! It is so nice to get away from it all and not think about things so much :)
> 31: hope you had a great anniversary!
> I am day 9 today and going for my first scan tomorrow morning. I feel really different this month with the higher dose of clomid, Usually only 1 ovary feels twingy but this time it is both. Hopefully this means that I will finally get more that 1 egg.
> 
> This weekend was really nice here, we got out for a run and a hike. So nice to get out and enjoy the weather. So far this month I have been really good at sticking to a really healthy diert with no alcohol or caffeine, so hopefully I can stick to that for the rest of the month. I am holding out for good luck this month, and trying not to have anything to blame myself for :)
> 
> FX for everyone!
> 
> Thanks Harvest!
> 
> You sound really positive which is great hun! :thumbup: Let us know how you get on with your scan tomorrow so I can at least obsesss over your cycle this month lol. Getting out the house and doing some exercise always makes me feel better, I am hoping to go for a run tomorrow if I feel less jet-lagged. You are very good giving up caffeine, not sure I would have the will power for that.
> 
> Take care and good luck xxClick to expand...

Thanks dizzi, I will keep you posted, it won't be too tough with the caffeine as I have pretty much been off it since we started TTC (2 years ago) it totally sucks as I love my coffee but I know that caffeine constricts blood flow which is not what you want when you are trying to get PG! I have definatley had some big slip ups on that one though :haha: Hope you have a good run and enjoy the break!


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Glad to hear you had a fun trip too Dizzi! It is so nice to get away from it all and not think about things so much :)
> 31: hope you had a great anniversary!
> I am day 9 today and going for my first scan tomorrow morning. I feel really different this month with the higher dose of clomid, Usually only 1 ovary feels twingy but this time it is both. Hopefully this means that I will finally get more that 1 egg.
> 
> This weekend was really nice here, we got out for a run and a hike. So nice to get out and enjoy the weather. So far this month I have been really good at sticking to a really healthy diert with no alcohol or caffeine, so hopefully I can stick to that for the rest of the month. I am holding out for good luck this month, and trying not to have anything to blame myself for :)
> 
> FX for everyone!
> 
> Thanks Harvest!
> 
> You sound really positive which is great hun! :thumbup: Let us know how you get on with your scan tomorrow so I can at least obsesss over your cycle this month lol. Getting out the house and doing some exercise always makes me feel better, I am hoping to go for a run tomorrow if I feel less jet-lagged. You are very good giving up caffeine, not sure I would have the will power for that.
> 
> Take care and good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks dizzi, I will keep you posted, it won't be too tough with the caffeine as I have pretty much been off it since we started TTC (2 years ago) it totally sucks as I love my coffee but I know that caffeine constricts blood flow which is not what you want when you are trying to get PG! I have definatley had some big slip ups on that one though :haha: Hope you have a good run and enjoy the break!Click to expand...

Arr great :winkwink: I am a total tea belly but might try cutting down before we do our final cycle of IUI. Stopping exercise is bad enough without giving up :coffee: too!

Are you doing anything nice today?


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Glad to hear you had a fun trip too Dizzi! It is so nice to get away from it all and not think about things so much :)
> 31: hope you had a great anniversary!
> I am day 9 today and going for my first scan tomorrow morning. I feel really different this month with the higher dose of clomid, Usually only 1 ovary feels twingy but this time it is both. Hopefully this means that I will finally get more that 1 egg.
> 
> This weekend was really nice here, we got out for a run and a hike. So nice to get out and enjoy the weather. So far this month I have been really good at sticking to a really healthy diert with no alcohol or caffeine, so hopefully I can stick to that for the rest of the month. I am holding out for good luck this month, and trying not to have anything to blame myself for :)
> 
> FX for everyone!
> 
> Thanks Harvest!
> 
> You sound really positive which is great hun! :thumbup: Let us know how you get on with your scan tomorrow so I can at least obsesss over your cycle this month lol. Getting out the house and doing some exercise always makes me feel better, I am hoping to go for a run tomorrow if I feel less jet-lagged. You are very good giving up caffeine, not sure I would have the will power for that.
> 
> Take care and good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks dizzi, I will keep you posted, it won't be too tough with the caffeine as I have pretty much been off it since we started TTC (2 years ago) it totally sucks as I love my coffee but I know that caffeine constricts blood flow which is not what you want when you are trying to get PG! I have definatley had some big slip ups on that one though :haha: Hope you have a good run and enjoy the break!Click to expand...
> 
> Arr great :winkwink: I am a total tea belly but might try cutting down before we do our final cycle of IUI. Stopping exercise is bad enough without giving up :coffee: too!
> 
> Are you doing anything nice today?Click to expand...

working today, looking forward to my scan tomorrow though, hoping for some good news (more than one follie i hope :)). I agree, cutting down is always tough, one day it will pay off for us, I hope. take care!


----------



## Springy

Sounds like you ladies both had great vacations - minus the BFN which always suck!

Harvest - I have all my fingers and toes crossed that you get more than one follicle this month!!! 

We are another month au natural and I should "o" anytime between now and the end of the weekend. I'll be eagerly watching for the little happy faces on the OPK. 

Kel - I did pump the other day for the first time in MONTHS and I could hardly walk for 4 days after. It was so painful and its very hard to motivate myself to get back to do it again when I think of the pain that I am in. If it makes you feel any better and more relaxed to try combat again, my best friend is a combat instructor and last year when she was trying to get pregnant she had given up and was waiting for her appointment at the fertility clinic that was to take place in April. So in the month of march she taught probably 4 days a week and was doing all the "high" options and when she went to the clinic in April she found out she was 6 weeks pregnant so combat surely didn't affect her.

What will your options be after the next round of clomid & IUI? I'm getting nervous thinking about the injectables I will have to take in August.


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks ladies but not the best news this morning, only one dominant follicle on the right side at 11mm. So wierd b/c I am having pains on the left where there is only a 6mm follie. Oh well, 1 is way better than none! Probably going to have the IUI sometime over the weekend.

FX for your 'au natural' month Springy, you never know. One of my friends just heard she was pregnant after 5 years of trying! They had sperm issues but ended up conceiving 'au natural', it can happen :) 

I am guessing the next step for us will be IUI with injectibles if this round is a bust, but we'll see.


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Sounds like you ladies both had great vacations - minus the BFN which always suck!
> 
> Harvest - I have all my fingers and toes crossed that you get more than one follicle this month!!!
> 
> We are another month au natural and I should "o" anytime between now and the end of the weekend. I'll be eagerly watching for the little happy faces on the OPK.
> 
> Kel - I did pump the other day for the first time in MONTHS and I could hardly walk for 4 days after. It was so painful and its very hard to motivate myself to get back to do it again when I think of the pain that I am in. If it makes you feel any better and more relaxed to try combat again, my best friend is a combat instructor and last year when she was trying to get pregnant she had given up and was waiting for her appointment at the fertility clinic that was to take place in April. So in the month of march she taught probably 4 days a week and was doing all the "high" options and when she went to the clinic in April she found out she was 6 weeks pregnant so combat surely didn't affect her.
> 
> What will your options be after the next round of clomid & IUI? I'm getting nervous thinking about the injectables I will have to take in August.

Hi Springy, 

Fingers crossed for your smiley face this week! How fab would it be to get a nautral before the injections? Wishing you lots of luck! 

Pump is soooo hard when you have had a break ... I find the lunges kill my legs & butt! I am not looking forward to doing it again on Thursday so I totally know where you are at. I find the results good though: thumbup: Thanks for your story about your friend; it sounds promising and proof that when you give up trying it happens! I will see how I feel on Thursday but might do combat before pump... I enjoy the fun factor of it all. I do think that I worry far too much about 'doing the right thing' exercise-wise and that if I could try to relax it would help. This is easier said than done though :wacko:

IVF will be next for me after my final cycle of IUI but I am not sure how quickly this will happen as I have not discussed the waiting list with the FS yet. We are fortunate that we get 3 funded IUI cycles and 1 IVF but it might mean that we have a bit of a wait for treatment. I feel that at 29 I still have time on my side so am not overly worried....would love to have it sooner but this might not be in my control. I am also very scared about having to inject myself :nope:

Have any of you heard of the book or video 'The Secret'? I get a daily teaching though e-mail and found the one I received last night great so thought I would share it:

_From The Secret Daily Teachings 
There is no past or future for the law of attraction, only the present, so stop referring to your life in the past as very difficult, or full of hardship and pain, or in any other negative way.

Remember that the law only operates in the present, so *when you speak of your past life negatively the law is receiving your words and sending those things back to you NOW*._

I read this and thought that for the past month I have been feeling sad because of the m/c last year. This got me thinking that I need to stop feeling negative and believing that I am going to get pg.

Harvest: Hope you got more that 1 follie today hun x
CRC: How are you doing?


----------



## Springy

You are very lucky that you have funding for IVF. In Canada the only way I can get any funding is if both my tubes were blocked. Then my Ontario Health Insurance Plan (OHIP) would pay for 3 cycles of IVF. Since I know at least one of my tubes is open, this will be double checked during my lap in July, I will not be funded at all. I do have a generous drug plan through work which covers the cost of fertility medications for 6 cycles in a life time. So DH and I have decided that 2 of those would be used for injectables with IUI and then we would use 4 of them for potential IVF cycles since the drugs for IVF here are $5000 a cycle!!! 

I am turning 33 this year so I can't help but feel that time is running out for me, even though all of the doctors tell me I have time on my side, so Kel you DEFINITELY have time on your side being that you are only 29. I have my fingers crossed that you get your BFP during your last IUI in July and can avoid the emotional rollercoaster of IVF!!!

In keeping with your quotes, I found this one and have read it everyday lately and have to trust and believe in the words and know that one day DH and I will be parents ...

&#8220;Courage, it would seem, is nothing less than the power to overcome danger, misfortune, fear, injustice, while continuing to affirm inwardly that life with all its sorrows is good; that everything is meaningful even if in a sense beyond our understanding; and that there is always tomorrow.&#8221; &#8211; Dorothy Thompson


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> You are very lucky that you have funding for IVF. In Canada the only way I can get any funding is if both my tubes were blocked. Then my Ontario Health Insurance Plan (OHIP) would pay for 3 cycles of IVF. Since I know at least one of my tubes is open, this will be double checked during my lap in July, I will not be funded at all. I do have a generous drug plan through work which covers the cost of fertility medications for 6 cycles in a life time. So DH and I have decided that 2 of those would be used for injectables with IUI and then we would use 4 of them for potential IVF cycles since the drugs for IVF here are $5000 a cycle!!!
> 
> I am turning 33 this year so I can't help but feel that time is running out for me, even though all of the doctors tell me I have time on my side, so Kel you DEFINITELY have time on your side being that you are only 29. I have my fingers crossed that you get your BFP during your last IUI in July and can avoid the emotional rollercoaster of IVF!!!
> 
> In keeping with your quotes, I found this one and have read it everyday lately and have to trust and believe in the words and know that one day DH and I will be parents ...
> 
> Courage, it would seem, is nothing less than the power to overcome danger, misfortune, fear, injustice, while continuing to affirm inwardly that life with all its sorrows is good; that everything is meaningful even if in a sense beyond our understanding; and that there is always tomorrow.  Dorothy Thompson

I suppose having the medication paid for is something hun! I know that here in the UK the medication is the most expensive part of the treatment for IVF. It seems unfair that we don't all get a fair shot of having IVF....even in the UK the protcol for IVF is inconsistent across counties and in some places they have cut it all together. With our recent governent changes I know that I am lucky to have some of the treatment paid for so I really can't complain.

I would love to get a BFP on my last IUI, thanks for your positive vibes! I have made a little pledge to myself to try and be more positive about the outcome next month. Suprisingly, I am loving having a month off from the medication, appointments & treatment though. I didn't realise quite how terrible the clomid makes me feel ... it is nice to feel normal and not have the niggling thought at the back of my mind of when my next scan etc is. As for the age thing, I guess we just look at the statistics and worry. I have to remind myself that many women don't even begin TTC until they are in their mid to late 30s. I have a really good feeling for you hun, I hope you get your BFP real soon.

Love your quote :hugs: This TTC business is a rocky road and whilst it is very easy for some to get pg I know that when we become parents we will appreciate so much and realise just how special it is. 

xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> You are very lucky that you have funding for IVF. In Canada the only way I can get any funding is if both my tubes were blocked. Then my Ontario Health Insurance Plan (OHIP) would pay for 3 cycles of IVF. Since I know at least one of my tubes is open, this will be double checked during my lap in July, I will not be funded at all. I do have a generous drug plan through work which covers the cost of fertility medications for 6 cycles in a life time. So DH and I have decided that 2 of those would be used for injectables with IUI and then we would use 4 of them for potential IVF cycles since the drugs for IVF here are $5000 a cycle!!!
> 
> I am turning 33 this year so I can't help but feel that time is running out for me, even though all of the doctors tell me I have time on my side, so Kel you DEFINITELY have time on your side being that you are only 29. I have my fingers crossed that you get your BFP during your last IUI in July and can avoid the emotional rollercoaster of IVF!!!
> 
> In keeping with your quotes, I found this one and have read it everyday lately and have to trust and believe in the words and know that one day DH and I will be parents ...
> 
> Courage, it would seem, is nothing less than the power to overcome danger, misfortune, fear, injustice, while continuing to affirm inwardly that life with all its sorrows is good; that everything is meaningful even if in a sense beyond our understanding; and that there is always tomorrow.  Dorothy Thompson

hi springy, Im in ontario too! Im self employed and so will have to pay for IVF if we go that route. you mentioned the meds are $5000, do you know how much roughly the whole thing is? just so I can prepare myself! currently Im doing Clomid

And turning 33...you are YOUNG!!! Im 39 in october but I still feel I have time left. my nanna had my mum aged 40 in 1939, if she could do it back then I can do it. good luck :flower:


----------



## Springy

Whereabouts are you in Ontario? We're in Toronto. What clinic are you with?

I have done a lot of research and from what I can tell IVF is anywhere from 5500 to 7000 for the proceudres and then from what my Dr told me another 5000 in meds so you're looking at around 11 to 13 in total. A LOT when you consider that almost all of it is out of pocket for most women in Ontario. 

Quebec is the only province which still funds it .... really wish Ontario would jump on board!!


----------



## dizzikel

Morning all!

How are we all doing? It has been pretty quiet on here lately!

I am currently on CD25 already so I should be starting my final cycle of IUI next week. AF should arrive next Tues so I will be back on clomid then IUI in a couple of weeks. 

I'm still enjoying my month off and have been trying to get back into my exercise. 

Kel x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hello there! CD2 for me today. We tried on our own last month after the hysteroscopy but no such luck. I will have my day 11 US on the 26th. This will be round 4 for us. I am hoping that having the polyps removed does the trick. We are thinking 2 attempts at IUI now that the polyps have been removed and then look to other options. Me and my checkbook are hoping it doesn't come to that.

I have been running a couple of times per week but not as much as I should be. My husband is getting into it though which will help motivate me. :)


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Hello there! CD2 for me today. We tried on our own last month after the hysteroscopy but no such luck. I will have my day 11 US on the 26th. This will be round 4 for us. I am hoping that having the polyps removed does the trick. We are thinking 2 attempts at IUI now that the polyps have been removed and then look to other options. Me and my checkbook are hoping it doesn't come to that.
> 
> I have been running a couple of times per week but not as much as I should be. My husband is getting into it though which will help motivate me. :)

Hey,

Sorry you had no luck last cycle :growlmad:. Let's hope that with a bit of help from IUI it does the trick for you. I will have my fingers crossed x

Nice that DH has started running.... I am sure it will help to motivate you. I am trying to get a bit more in shape before my next lot of IUI, although, having given up all exercise for the last 2 cycles without any success I am thinking of carrying on with everything regardless. 

After a crap week at work I am so pleased it is FRIDAY!! Enjoy everyone :hugs:


----------



## Springy

So nice to hear from you ladies again!!! Well this cycle is completely a bust for me .... its now CD 21 and NO happy face! Horrible cramps yesterday and today so who knows what that means. Trying to not let it get to me as I do have the surgery scheduled now for mid July.

I have been out running a bit more too which is nice and really focusing on me :) While I have enjoyed it, I am getting antsy that I haven't really done anything wrt ttc!!!! The naturopath put me on some herbs which I really have to admit I am VERY nervous of taking. I guess that's the scientist & western medicine side of me .... I just know how rigourously drugs are tested and the stringent conditions they require for manufacture where as natural products are not subjected to these same regulations. Just makes me question what it is I'm putting into my body and how it was made! 

Oh - and she also wants me to totally cut out coffee .... that will be harder. I have switched to 1/2 regular 1/2 decaf for my daily cup of java and its not as hard as I was expecting it to be!!!!

Happy Friday ladies! Enjoy the weekend. Hopefully the weather holds up for all of us so that we can hit the pavement running ;)


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! 6 DPIUI for me today, this 2ww is driving me crazy! Oh well not much you can do about that. I've been keeping up with the normal 2ww gym routine, light weights, light cardio and biking to work. Hopefully that isn't too much but we will see.

Springy-when I was on herbs from the naturopath I ovulated way later than usual and my cycles were much longer. Which herbs are you on?
I was on vitex, black cohosh, maca, rhodiola and red clover for beginning of cycle and then vitex, wild yam, maca, black cohosh, and dong quai from ovulation until end of cycle. It tasted AWFUL!!!! Hope it works for you :) Can't believe it is almost time for your lap, time flies!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies! 6 DPIUI for me today, this 2ww is driving me crazy! Oh well not much you can do about that. I've been keeping up with the normal 2ww gym routine, light weights, light cardio and biking to work. Hopefully that isn't too much but we will see.
> 
> Springy-when I was on herbs from the naturopath I ovulated way later than usual and my cycles were much longer. Which herbs are you on?
> I was on vitex, black cohosh, maca, rhodiola and red clover for beginning of cycle and then vitex, wild yam, maca, black cohosh, and dong quai from ovulation until end of cycle. It tasted AWFUL!!!! Hope it works for you :) Can't believe it is almost time for your lap, time flies!

Just for the record - I can't pronounce most of those and the ones I can sound nasty! :)

Harvest - Hope the rest of your TWW goes quickly. 

Dizzi - good to see you are still hanging in there :) what # IUI will this be for you?

Springy - Only a few more weeks for the lap. that is crazy! Seemed like it was so far away. 

Hubby and I signed up for a half marathon 8/20. It will be his first. I am hoping we will be around the same pace because it would be fantastic to finish it with him :) It will be my 32nd bday so maybe he will let me win by at least a few seconds!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies!

AF arrived last Tuesday so I am onto my 3rd & final cycle of IUI next week! I am really looking forward to getting the final one done so I can gear myself up for the IVF process. Here's hoping it is 3rd time lucky though!! :D

I have joined the 'July IUI' thread, I see most of you ladies are on there. I may not be on here quite as much as before as I am going to try and relax but will update with my figures and any symptoms.

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Springy

Seeing all you ladies posting is making me so antsy to get back into things! August seems SO far away and I feel like I have wasted 1/4 of the year!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Seeing all you ladies posting is making me so antsy to get back into things! August seems SO far away and I feel like I have wasted 1/4 of the year!!!

:hugs::kiss: I'm sorry you are feeling like this hun! August will be here before you know it!!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

This thread started a year ago so I thought it would be nice to have an update of how everyone is doing. I can't believe I started my first IUI a year ago :wacko:

After 3 failed IUIs & 1 unsuccessful IVF attempt we are now waiting for the results of immunology results. Hoping to start IVF #2 in June/July. I'm really hopeful about getting some answers after 5yrs TTC. 

:hug:

Kel xx


----------



## Springy

Wow this thread is a blast from the past - literally .... it started April 13th 2011 and we're now approaching April 13th 2012!

Well a year has passed and I have done 4 failed IUI, 1 failed time intercourse cycle, had a lap, switched clinics and am now just about to start IVF. 

So glad that a year ago I found this thread and all of the phenomenal women on here to help me through this emotional rollercoaster!!!!

XOXOX


----------



## fitmommy

Hello! Congratulations and good luck on saturday. Funny thing is I went for an ultrasound yesterday and I a dominant follicle that measures 14.9mm, we are going back tomorrow for another ultrasound. If it measures at least 18mm then we are going to have the trigger shot and have insemmination 36hrs after...

To answer your question. (I am a personal trainer) And yes you can workout when TTC and even when you are expecting. It is good for your mind body and spirit. The major thing to be aware of is over heating. You do not want to get your body temperature too hot, the baby will have a tough time with that. But for sure go ahead and keep working out...you may want to life lighter weights and do more reps....

People that have never worked out and decide to start because they are preggers...that's the problem. Their body is not used to working out and they usually go to the gym and go hard. That shocks the body and can cause a miscarriage...but if your body is already used to working out then continue and enjoy yourself!

Feel free to ask me any questions. If I don't answer right away it is because this is only my second time on the website and I am still trying to get used to it. 

All the best, Kristina


----------



## fitmommy

Dont get me wrong, people that have never worked out before and want to start....GO AHEAD! But please go easy and light to start...don't over do it right away.


----------



## Springy

Hi Kristina!

I think back at the time we all were on this thread initially we qew all way to afraid to exercise. When you struggle with infertility the last thing any of us wanted during the dreaded tww is do anything where you may look back and say "I shouldn't have done this ...." 

However now that most of us on this thread have "graduated" to IVF you actually cannot work out once you start stimulating. You could go for a light walk and that's about it - your ovaries get so large that you risk twisting your ovaries and having severe complications. I was given specifi instructions from my re not to run, work out etc once I started my stimulation meds. For my other IUI and normal cycles I actually continued as normal and even played sports. As of Saturday though I won't be doing anything but watching sports


----------



## fitmommy

Yes I was giving recommendations with IUI in mind...


----------

